# Enduro One Serie 2014



## Twenty-1 (5. Januar 2014)

Die Enduro One Serie geht 2014 erstmalig an den Start und wirft ihre Schatten voraus. Hier gibt es schon mal die Ausschreibung zu der Serie: Ausschreibung 2014 der Enduro One Serie bei BIKE BRIGADE

Alles weiteren und aktuellen Infos gibt's unter: www.enduro-one.com


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2014)

Hmm, das Konzept klingt ja mal gut, aber scheinbar stehen ja noch nicht mal Austragungsorte fest.

Was mich davon abhält ist die 30€ Gebühr für die "First-In" Einschreibung, welche vorab gezahlt werden muss, ohne das ich weiß wo die Rennen stattfinden.
2ter Negativpunkt ist die Möglichkeit für EBiker mitzufahren, die haben echt nix auf Trails zu suchen und erleichtern wohl auch nicht die Suche nach Veranstaltungsorten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Januar 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 2ter Negativpunkt ist die Möglichkeit für EBiker mitzufahren, die haben echt nix auf Trails zu suchen und erleichtern wohl auch nicht die Suche nach Veranstaltungsorten.



Das finde ich noch nicht einmal das Problem, zumal es ja auch eine eigene Wertung gibt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man da mit einem Mofa durch den Wald fährt, sondern lediglich mit leichter elekromotorisierter Unterstützung. Aber DAS ist aus meiner Sicht eine genauso endlose Dikussion wie die der (richtigen) Lauftradgröße.

Viel interessanter finde ich vielmehr das grundsätzliche Konzept, dass man sich erstmal für 50,- € für die Serie anmelden "muss" (sofern man die ganze Serie mitfahren will) und dann noch zusätzlich 35,- € für jede Veranstaltung. Da aber jede Einzelveranstaltung sonst 50,- € kostet hat man ja schon bei der 4. Teilnahme gespart


----------



## Kami (5. Januar 2014)

Die Austragungsorte werden ja morgen veröffentlicht. 
Ein wenig Geduld also noch, dann klären sich alle Frage - hoffentlich.

Das Konzept, sich vorher komplett anzumelden, finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. Das könnte (...) dem Chaos entgegenwirken, das so oft beim IXS-Cup zu Frust und Schimpftiraden geführt hat.


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2014)

Falls die Termine direkt mit veröffentlicht werden, wäre es ne gute Sache. Falls nicht, eher doof...


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Die Austragungsorte werden ja morgen veröffentlicht.



Ich habe mich heute nochmal mit einer Mitarbeiterin von Baboons ausgetauscht. Es sieht wohl so aus, dass ab dem 06.01. diese First In-Einschreibung beginnt. Die Orte und Daten werden dann aber noch nicht bekannt gegeben. Aussage zu meiner Frage, wann dieses denn geschehnen soll, war: "Das behalten wir uns vor."
Ich würde jetzt aber aus dem Bauch raus einfach mal sagen, dass es wohl spätestens im März soweit sein sollte. Ist natürlich mehr als doof für die eigene Saison-, Jahres- und Urlaubsplanung...


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2014)

Immerhin kann man sich ja glücklicherweise noch als Gastfahrer anmelden, wobei die 50€ Startgebühr schon happig sind (je nach Rahmenprogramm und Versorgung). Dann heißt es wohl mal abwarten wann und wo die Rennen sein mögen.


----------



## Kami (5. Januar 2014)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute nochmal mit einer Mitarbeiterin von Baboons ausgetauscht. Es sieht wohl so aus, dass ab dem 06.01. diese First In-Einschreibung beginnt. Die Orte und Daten werden dann aber noch nicht bekannt gegeben. Aussage zu meiner Frage, wann dieses denn geschehnen soll, war: "Das behalten wir uns vor."


Conny?
Hm. Meine Info war eigentlich, dass sich das die Tage ergibt. Aber ich telefoniere die Tage eh noch mal mit den Jungs und Mädels, vllt gibts dann ja neue Infos. Bin dann so frei und berichte.


----------



## ragazza (5. Januar 2014)

Viele Fahrer gehen ja auch bei anderen Rennen (Downhill, Marathon, XC, Sackhüpfen..) an den Start. Dann wäre eine Termin- und vor allem Ortsbekanntgabe im März viel zu spät. Die meisten basteln doch jetzt im Januar ihren Jahreskalender. Aber vielleicht kommen die Facts ja in Kürze.
Die E-Bike-Klasse löst sich hoffentlich mangels Teilnehmern in Luft auf, die gehen mir schon bei manchen Marathons auf die Nerven.
Ansonsten haben sich die Veranstalter offensichtlich reichlich Gedanken um die Serie gemacht. Könnte gut werden.


----------



## Kami (5. Januar 2014)

Die Ebikes sehe ich eigentlich nicht als Problem. Einerseits werden sie, wie du sagst, nicht viele sein und andererseits ists eh eine eigenen Klasse.
Wer's braucht...


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> Die E-Bike-Klasse löst sich hoffentlich mangels Teilnehmern in Luft auf...





Sollen ruhig E-Biker mitmachen, das Problem seh ich dabei eher der Genehmigung der Veranstaltungen. Dabei besteht ja schon im Straßenverkehr völlige Verwirrung was die rechtliche Seite angeht; und welcher Waldbesitzer will schon 300 Biker + ein paar Ebiker durch seinen Wald pflügen sehen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Die Ebikes sehe ich eigentlich nicht als Problem. Einerseits werden sie, wie du sagst, nicht viele sein und andererseits ists eh eine eigenen Klasse.
> Wer's braucht...


wenn einem die E-Bikes bei einem Marathon in der Umrundung auf den letzten Zielkilometern wegen der Vmax<25 ständig den Trail verkorken kann das schon zu Unmut führen. Aber hier gehts ja um Enduro....;-)


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2014)

Die können dir dann auch locker mal ne Stage verkorken


----------



## tzei (6. Januar 2014)

Gut Möglich das es noch etwas dauert mit den offizellen Terminen..

*Newsmeldung von 3. Januar*


> Dein Verein möchte als Veranstalter aktiv werden? Noch ist es nicht zu spät für eine kurzfristige Bewerbung. Doch schnell sein lohnt sich auch hier, denn vielleicht wird der Vorhang schon bald gelüftet.


----------



## cdF600 (6. Januar 2014)

Als ich das gelesen habe hatte ich den gleichen Gedanken. Man soll sich für eine Serie kostenpflichtig einschreiben von der weder die Termine noch die Veranstaltungsorte feststehen. Anscheinend hat noch nicht mal der Veranstalter alle Termine/Orte unter Dach und Fach. Ich denke ich werde max als Gast ein oder zwei Rennen mitmachen, wenn Zeit und Ort passen. Die Orga in Spalt war zumindest sehr gut.


----------



## Twenty-1 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei meine Saison zu planen. Und da jetzt so langsam die meisten Termine bekannt gegeben werden sehe ich es auch als ein wenig unvorteilhaft an, dass es bis jetzt noch nicht einmal ein Datum gibt. Aber... der Veranstalter hat ja bis jetzt wohl gute Arbeiten im Motocrossbereich abgeliefert... von daher gehe ich aus, dass aus die MTB-Rennen was werden. Zumindest wissen wir ja schon, dass das Finale (wieder) in Spalt stattfinden wird; nur wann ist eben die Frage


----------



## ShogunZ (6. Januar 2014)

War in Spalt auch mit dabei und sehr begeistert wie die Jungs und Mädels von Baboons das aufgezogen haben. Deshalb bin/war ich auich voller Vorfreude, dass es 2014 eine komplette Enduro One Serie gibt.
Ich hoffe, dass der Organisator die Termine (wenn noch nicht geschehen) asap festlegt, hatte schon vor das ein oder andere Rennen mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (6. Januar 2014)

In welchen Zeitabständen wird den bei so ner enduro Stage gestartet?


----------



## ShogunZ (6. Januar 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> In welchen Zeitabständen wird den bei so ner enduro Stage gestartet?


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren's in Spalt grundlegend 30sec oder auch länger, wenn vor dir ein sichtlich langsamerer Fahrer unterwegs war. Konntest aber auch in "Gruppen" starten.

Wie du siehst, war das relativ locker geregelt.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (6. Januar 2014)

erstmal ABO... so ein paar Info´s wären echt Klasse. ALS ENDURO NEULING bin ich aber schon motiviert die komplette Serie zu fahren. Weil sie komplett in Deutschland ist. Was dann Reisekosten minimiert.


----------



## Cube99 (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn sie nicht fähig sind die Termine bekannt zu geben fahr ich eben die SSES mit, aber jetzt schon 50€ zahlen und ich weiß noch nicht mal wo die Rennen sind? - ne danke... 
Reisekosten sind für mich immer gleich und ich fahr auch lieber an den Gardasee als an irgend einen 0815 Hügel in Norddeutschland, zu dem ich genauso weit habe.


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2014)

Solange die Termine nicht bekannt sind sinds nur 30 Euro. (Das ist diese "First-in" Anmeldung). Ergo wenn man weiß dass man eh 2 Rennen mitfährt lohnts finanziell.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ShogunZ (6. Januar 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Solange die Termine nicht bekannt sind sinds nur 30 Euro. (Das ist diese "First-in" Anmeldung). Ergo wenn man weiß dass man eh 2 Rennen mitfährt lohnts finanziell.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan



Bist du dir mit den 30€ sicher, Jan?

Warst du in Spalt auch dabei?

edit: 30€ sind korrekt


----------



## fuschnick (6. Januar 2014)

yepp, sind 30 Euro momentan. Eventuell dauert es auch gar nicht mehr lange bis die Rennen bekannt gegeben werden. 

Im Gegensatz zur Trailtrophy ein richtiger Schnapper.



Cube99 schrieb:


> ... ich fahr auch lieber an den Gardasee als an irgend einen 0815 Hügel in Norddeutschland



aha.. an welchen norddeutschen 0815 Hügeln bist denn schon gefahren??


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2014)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Bist du dir mit den 30€ sicher, Jan?
> Warst du in Spalt auch dabei?
> edit: 30€ sind korrekt



Zweimal ja . 



Cube99 schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht fähig sind die Termine bekannt zu geben fahr ich eben die SSES mit, aber jetzt schon 50€ zahlen und ich weiß noch nicht mal wo die Rennen sind? - ne danke...
> Reisekosten sind für mich immer gleich und ich fahr auch lieber an den Gardasee als an irgend einen 0815 Hügel in Norddeutschland, zu dem ich genauso weit habe.



Zwingt dich ja keiner . Zumindest wenn man relativ viele Rennen fährt übers Jahr isses ja nicht total unwahrscheinlich, dass zwei E1 dabei sind. Und ab den zwei Rennen lohnt ja zumindest die First-In Serieneinschreibung schon. 

J


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2014)

Hab mich mal eingeschrieben, warte aber mal die nächsten Tage ab mit der Überweisung. Müssen mehr als zwei Rennen in erreichbarer Ferne sein damit es sich für mich lohnt, sonst halt nur Gaststarter.


----------



## sport.frei (6. Januar 2014)

Wie lang ist n zeitlich so ne enduro-Stage? Und streckenmässig stark downhillstrecken orientiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2014)

Kann von 2-15 Min alles vertreten sein, je nach Topographie und Rennformat. Streckenmäßig ebenfalls von CC-Like bis zum verblockten Trail.


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Januar 2014)

Wieso die das nicht einfach wie bei der SSES machen ist mir ein Rätsel. War doch einwandfrei und problemlos. Gibt es sowas wie das Buddytool? Wenn ich jetzt als Serieneingeschriebener immer die gleiche Startnummer habe, bin ich immer im gleichen Startblock (falls das in dieser Serie auch so läuft) und mit Pech nicht im gleichen wie die Kollegen. Mir gehts nämlich schon primär drum zumindest mit paar Kollegen zusammen zu fahren, was das kennenlernen neuer Leute ja nicht ausschließt.


----------



## sport.frei (6. Januar 2014)

Sind die Transferstrecken ausgezeichnet/abgesteckt? Wie oft kann auf den gewerteten Strecken trainiert werden? Gibt's eine startreihenfolge an den gewerteten Strecken oder darf der fahren, der zuerst da ist?


----------



## Dampfmaschine (6. Januar 2014)

fuschnick schrieb:


> yepp, sind 30 Euro momentan. Eventuell dauert es auch gar nicht mehr lange bis die Rennen bekannt gegeben werden.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zur Trailtrophy ein richtiger Schnapper.
> 
> ...




Naja, die Trailtrophy geht über 3 Tage und die Strecken sind auch ein anderes Format als die in Spalt. Shuttle, Verpflegung etc...
Da kann man nicht sagen die TT wäre zu teuer.


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Januar 2014)

Doch, da andere Rennen, wie zum Beispiel die SSES Stops letztes Jahr deutlich günstiger waren, wenn auch nur bei 2 Renntagen. Ich finde die TT in unseren Nachbarländern sehr teuer für ein Hobbyrennen. 160€ für ein langes WE ohne Unterkunft, Verpflegung usw. Das reicht dann bei einem Studenten schnell nicht mehr für ein IBC-Konformes Bike


----------



## fuschnick (6. Januar 2014)

ich hab nicht gesagt zu teuer und außerdem mit Breitenbrunn verglichen. Auch nur zwei Tage und kein Shuttle. Gab zwar noch lecker Bratwurst.. aber trotzdem einfach teurer. Da fahre ich bei Enduro One fast drei Rennen.


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Sind die Transferstrecken ausgezeichnet/abgesteckt? Wie oft kann auf den gewerteten Strecken trainiert werden? Gibt's eine startreihenfolge an den gewerteten Strecken oder darf der fahren, der zuerst da ist?



Überführungsstrecken sind am Renntag mit Schildern markiert, ne Karte gibts auch dazu. 
Wie oft trainiert werden kann wird von der Trainingszeit (und deiner Kondition ) abhängen. In Spalt war es so, dass einige Stages einen Nachmittag lang trainiert werden konnten, andere Stages mussten im Rennen komplett auf Sicht gefahren werden. 
Denke es wird das Jahr in zu Beginn Blöcken nach Klasse gestartet, man fährt in eigenem Tempo zu den Stages, reiht sich - sofern vorhanden - in die Schlange ein und startet wenn man dran ist .


----------



## ruhrtrailsurfer (6. Januar 2014)

fuschnick schrieb:


> ich hab nicht gesagt zu teuer und außerdem mit Breitenbrunn verglichen. Auch nur zwei Tage und kein Shuttle. Gab zwar noch lecker Bratwurst.. aber trotzdem einfach teurer. Da fahre ich bei Enduro One fast drei Rennen.


???, wie rechnest denn du? Bei der Enduro One zahlst du jetzt 30 (oder 50…je nachdem) für das Vor-Einschreiben bzw. dafür, dass du später nur 35 € zahlst. Sonst zahlst du 50 € für einen Tag. Aber wiewiel Rennen wird's geben? Keiner weiß nichts genaues nicht. Also zahlst du am Ende ca. 50 € für einen Tag Rennen. Bei der Trailtrophy (hier Breitenbrunn) zahlst du 85 € für 2 Tage Rennen (weil ohne Besichtigung). Und gibt noch Abendessen gratis. OK, in Südtirol und Schweiz sind es 160 € - aber dafür nahezu 3 Tage Enduro-Rennen. Weil 4 Etappen. Muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, klaro. Aber lieber klare Ansage wie bei der SSES oder eben der Trailtrophy und nicht so ein Rumgemache und Countdown-Runtergezähle für – nix.


----------



## fuschnick (6. Januar 2014)

sorry.. hab mich verrechnet. Und es sind auch keine zwei volle Tage Rennen, wie du richtig gesagt hast. Aber immerhin am ersten Tag Prolog und Training. Und für ein Rennen 50 (bzw. 41 bei jetziger Anmeldung und den 5 geplanten Events) kommt trotzdem ein gutes Stück billiger. Was aber nicht heißen soll dass ich jetzt auf TT verzichte. Also bitte nichts falsch verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (7. Januar 2014)

so weit ich weiß (weiß nur nicht mehr woher) sollen es wohl 5 Rennen bei der E1-Tour sein.


----------



## tzei (7. Januar 2014)

Die ganze Serieneinschreibung finde ich sowieso einbisschen Fragwürdig. Die Erspaniss auf die gesamte Serie macht zwar Sinn aber ohne Daten und Veranstaltungsorte nutzlos. Aber noch schlimmer finde ich das Einzelstarter als Gastfahrer bezeichnet werden und in einer eigenen Kategorie fahren ohne Preise etc.


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2014)

tzei schrieb:


> [...] Aber noch schlimmer finde ich das Einzelstarter als Gastfahrer bezeichnet werden und in einer eigenen Kategorie fahren ohne Preise etc.[...]



Wird sich zeigen ob/wie es funktioniert. Einfach mal die ersten Rennen abwarten. Steht ja auch in der Ausschreibung, dass bestimmte klassen uUst zusammengelegt werden.


----------



## dnny (7. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mich gestern auch angemeldet. Ich bin gespannt was auf mich zu kommt. Nach der Überweisung steht man dann namentlich in der Starterliste die auf der Webseite zu finden ist. Hier hab ich wenigstens auch mal die Chance bei einem Endurorennen mit zu fahren nicht so wie bei der SSES welche ich immer nur auf die Warteliste gekommen bin. 

Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## PlanB (7. Januar 2014)

Also man soll ja nicht immer nur meckern, aber die bisherige Vorgehensweise ist doch schon sehr merkwürdig. Wer schreibt sich denn für eine Serie ein, von der noch nicht ein einziger Veranstaltungsort bekannt ist? Die geldwerten Vorteile sind wohl auch eher Peanuts gemessen an den Kosten einer kompletten Rennsaison. Ich warte jedenfalls mal ab und gucke was da noch kommt.


----------



## Twenty-1 (7. Januar 2014)

Das ganze Prozedere mit der Serienanmeldung kommt, so wurde mir von denen gesagt, aus den Motocrossbereich, wo sie ja schon seit Jahren erfolgreich tätig sind. Ich fande es anfänglich auch etwas ungewohnt... aber warum nicht. Nachvollziehen kann ich es aus unternehmerischer Sicht auf jeden Fall, denn vor dem ersten Rennen sind schon eine Menge Kosten angefallen, die man so ein wenig abfedern kann.

Und was das mit der First In-Einschreibung angeht... ja, auch das finde ich "ungewöhnlich", um es mal so auszudrücken. Aber... es zwingt einen ja keiner sich jetzt schon anzumelden. Und wenn man die 20,- €, die man sparen kann, auf alle 5 Rennen umlegt, dann sind es auch nur 4,- € pro Veranstaltung, die es teurer würde. Also... alles im Rahmen... finde ich. Btw... ich habe mich im Übrigen auch schon eingeschrieben... ohne zu wissen, wohin die Reise(n) gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (8. Januar 2014)

so ist es richtig...
hab mich auch angemeldet...
meine siegchancen sind nicht das ziel eher spass am bikn, coole zeit haben und eventuell jedesmal etwas und jemanden kennenlernen


----------



## PlanB (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nichts gegen die First-In-Einschreibung, aber bevor ich mich für eine Rennserie anmelde will ich doch zumindest mal wissen wann und wo um überhaupt planen zu können. In meiner Welt ist das das allererste, was bekannt gegeben wird, ich kauf doch nicht die Katze im Sack! Hab ich jetzt nen Fehler im Kopf oder die?


----------



## Kami (8. Januar 2014)

Wie Mister Twenty-1 das schon richtig gesagt hat, kommt diese Serien-Einschreibungs-Geschichte aus dem Motorsport, aus dem Baboons ja eigentlich stammt.
Dort haben die Jungs und Mädels über 10 Jaher Erfahrung gesammelt, man darf also sicher sein, dass sie wissen, was sie tun. 
Falls es nach der Veröffentlichung so sein sollte, dass die Austragungsort oder -termine einem GAR NICHT passen, wird es wohl auch möglich sein, das Geld zurück erstattet zu bekommen. Man sollte sich also nicht allzu sehr sorgen, dass man hier über den Tisch gezogen wird. Ist ja nicht der Pfandleihshop um die Ecke sondern ein renomierter Renn-Promoter! 

Zu den Gast-Fahrern: der Terminus kann stören, heißt aber nichts weiter, als dass man eben kein eingetragener Serien-Starter ist. Versichert (!) ist man trotzdem und Preisgelder bzw. Prämien kann man genau so gewinnen. Zudem wird noch ein gesonderter "Breitensportpreis" unter allen Serienstartern ausgelost (zum letzten Rennen). Laut Baboons ist der "Breitensport", also diejenigen Fahrer, die hauptsächlich fahren, weil sie Spaß daran haben, Hauptfokus der Serie.

Das spiegeln übrigens auch die Klassen wieder und die für 2015 (und in Einzelfällen auch schon dieses Jahr) festgelegte Aufstiegsverpflichtung (oder ggf. Auch Abstufungen...).


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Januar 2014)

PlanB schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die First-In-Einschreibung, aber bevor ich mich für eine Rennserie anmelde will ich doch zumindest mal wissen wann und wo um überhaupt planen zu können. In meiner Welt ist das das allererste, was bekannt gegeben wird, ich kauf doch nicht die Katze im Sack! Hab ich jetzt nen Fehler im Kopf oder die?



Wieso sollte einer von Euch einen Pfeil im Kopf haben? Verständlicher Weise will man wissen, was man für's Geld bekommt. Und genau deswegen kann man sich ja auch später auch noch anmelden, wenn die Termine und Orte stehen  ... man MUSS sich ja jetzt nicht anmelden. Von daher... alles


----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2014)

PlanB schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die First-In-Einschreibung, aber bevor ich mich für eine Rennserie anmelde will ich doch zumindest mal wissen wann und wo um überhaupt planen zu können. In meiner Welt ist das das allererste, was bekannt gegeben wird, ich kauf doch nicht die Katze im Sack! Hab ich jetzt nen Fehler im Kopf oder die?



Spießer .

Mir pers. isses einfach wumpe wo es hingeht (solangs in ner Reichweite von max 4-500km liegt). Ich will Rennen fahren, dabei im besten Fall neue Regionen und nette Menschen kennenlernen. Wenn man vorher nicht weiß wos hingeht störts mich pers. nicht. Der logistische Aufwand fürn Endurorennen im deutschen Raum hält sich ja in Grenzen. Fr. Nachmittag/Sa morgen ins Auto, Sonntag abend zurück. Wenn Termine mit anderen Rennen kollidieren isses halt so. Thats life...

Der Einschreibeliste nach zu Urteilen ist es im Moment ~110 Leuten egal wo die Rennen stattfinden .


----------



## PowderGott (8. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Termin wann die einzelnen Stationen veröffentlicht werden? Für mich als WahlÖsterreicher, wäre es schon praktisch das im Vorfeld zu wissen. Wir haben heuer die Qual der Wahl (EDC, Sloenduro, CZ Enduro Serie, SSES etc.) anscheinend ;-) aber ich wollte mal wieder ein paar Endurorennen anstatt DHrennen fahren.


----------



## Kami (8. Januar 2014)

Einen festen Termin gibt es wie gesagt noch nicht, es ist allerdings von "in Bälde" die Rede.
Die Termine sollen so gewählt werden, dass sie *nicht* mit anderen namenhaften Serien/Rennveranstaltungen kollidieren sollten.


----------



## dirtmag (8. Januar 2014)

dnny schrieb:


> Hier hab ich wenigstens auch mal die Chance bei einem Endurorennen mit zu fahren nicht so wie bei der SSES welche ich immer nur auf die Warteliste gekommen bin.


 Bei der SSES war exakt ein Rennen ausgebucht, nämlich Treuchtlingen. Alle anderen hatten meines Wissens nach ausreichend Startplätze.


----------



## dnny (8. Januar 2014)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Bei der SSES war exakt ein Rennen ausgebucht, nämlich Treuchtlingen. Alle anderen hatten meines Wissens nach ausreichend Startplätze.



Für alle anderen hatte ich entweder keine Zeit oder die waren zu weit weg. Ist ja aber auch egal


----------



## Kami (8. Januar 2014)

dnny schrieb:


> Für alle anderen hatte ich entweder keine Zeit oder die waren zu weit weg.


PP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (8. Januar 2014)

Ich bleibe dabei: die Serieneinschreibung ist ohne Bekanntgabe eines einzigen Renntermins völlig sinnlos! Noch vor zwei Monaten sah der Veranstalter selbst das offenbar ähnlich - Zitat von "Enduro One" auf Facebook vom 1. November 2013:


> "Die Termine und Orte werden rechtzeitig vor Öffnung der Serien-Einschreibung bekanntgegeben."



Soviel zum erfahrenen und im Motocross bewährten Eventmanagement... (Achtung - Ironie!)

Wie gesagt, ich will nicht immer alles schlecht reden, ich freue mich auf eine weitere Enduro-Rennserie in Deutschland, aber die meisten Renntermine der großen Veranstalter (SSES, IXS, TrailTrophy, Avalanche Cup) sowie kleinerer Serien in den Nachbarländern sind längst raus, schon hier gibt es mehr als genug Terminkollisionen! Obendrein gibt es ja auch noch sowas wie private und in den allermeisten Fällen auch berufliche Verpflichtungen, da geht ohne eine gewisse Vorausplanung gar nix! Ist ja schön wenn ihr hier kurzfristig alle so flexibel seid, ich selbst und viele andere sind es nicht!

Also: Termine her, und alles ist gut!


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Januar 2014)

PlanB schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: die Serieneinschreibung ist ohne Bekanntgabe eines einzigen Renntermins völlig sinnlos!



Du hast ja grundsätzlich Recht damit. Und so wird es auch sein. Das, was jetzt schon möglich ist, ist die First In-Einschreibung; also lediglich die Möglichkeit 20,- € zu sparen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es ausreichend Zeit zwischen der Bekanntgabe der Termine und dem Start der ersten Rennen sein wird.


----------



## mike0h (10. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Hinweis für Lizenzfahrer: Laut Aussage von Enduro One (per E-Mail) werden die Rennen nicht beim BDR angemeldet. Unter Umständen kann es hier für Lizenzfahrer also Probleme mit dem BDR geben.


----------



## Kami (11. Januar 2014)

Da habe ich auch shcon drüber nachgedacht. Das wäre natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich...

EDIT: Wobei es auch nicht soooo tragisch ist, wenn man NUR Enduro fahren möchte. Die SSES steht zwar auch Lizenzfahrern offen (ich gehe auch davon aus, dass Racement die Serie beim BDR anmeldet), eine Klassenunterteilung in Lizenz und Hobby gibt es allerdings nicht. Wenn ich die Ausschreibung richtig lese. 
Somit wäre es eigentlich "bums", ob man eine Lizenz hat oder nicht.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (12. Januar 2014)

PlanB schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: die Serieneinschreibung ist ohne Bekanntgabe eines einzigen Renntermins völlig sinnlos! Noch vor zwei Monaten sah der Veranstalter selbst das offenbar ähnlich - Zitat von "Enduro One" auf Facebook vom 1. November 2013:
> 
> 
> Soviel zum erfahrenen und im Motocross bewährten Eventmanagement... (Achtung - Ironie!)
> ...




Sehe ichauch so.!!!!!


----------



## flippy-dick (13. Januar 2014)

mike0h schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Hinweis für Lizenzfahrer: Laut Aussage von Enduro One (per E-Mail) werden die Rennen nicht beim BDR angemeldet. Unter Umständen kann es hier für Lizenzfahrer also Probleme mit dem BDR geben.



Die Konsequenzen sehen konrekt wie folgt aus:

1. Rennfahrer mit Lizenz, die an einem Fun-Rennen teilnehmen, werden an den Verband
gemeldet! (siehe WB MTB 04/2013, Anhang C: Strafenkatalog Mountainbike)
2. Bei Meldung eines Fahrers und der Bestätigung des Starts bei einer Radsportveranstaltung
(also auch Straßen- und Bahnrennen), die nicht von einem der UCI angeschlossenen
Verband ausgeschrieben wurde (siehe SpO 4.4.1 (1)), kann mindestens eine Startsperre
von 2 Wochen plus 100€ Geldstrafe verhängt werden. Im Wiederholungsfall
verdoppelt sich die Strafe. (siehe SpO 04/2013, Anhang A: Strafenkatalog)

Ich als Lizenzfahrer werde dieses Risiko defintiv nicht eingehen!


----------



## SiK (13. Januar 2014)

Richtig, lass dir ruhig vom BDR vorschreiben, wo du Spaß haben darfst. Vor allem weil du damit dein Gehalt verdienst 

Einfach bei nicht BRD-Rennen deine Lizenz nicht angeben, fertig.


----------



## flippy-dick (13. Januar 2014)

SiK schrieb:


> Richtig, lass dir ruhig vom BDR vorschreiben, wo du Spaß haben darfst. Vor allem weil du damit dein Gehalt verdienst
> 
> Einfach bei nicht BRD-Rennen deine Lizenz nicht angeben, fertig.



Ich denke dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen...


----------



## Kami (13. Januar 2014)

Das ist denke ich auch nicht Mittel der Wahl.
Man muss sich eben nur, wie ich bereits schrieb, vorher überlegen, ob für einen Enduristen dieses Jahr eine Lizenz sinn macht, wenn sowieso keine Unterscheidung bei den meisten Rennen getroffen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnny (13. Januar 2014)

Eine Woche nach der Serieneinschreibung dürften langsam mal die Termine bekannt gegeben werden. . . .


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (13. Januar 2014)

hat denn überhaupt irgendwer eine ahnung wann wo die rennen der enduro1 stattfinden werden? oder gibts hinweise vom veranstalter wann man mit ner bekanntgabe rechen kann?


----------



## ragazza (13. Januar 2014)

SiK schrieb:


> Richtig, lass dir ruhig vom BDR vorschreiben, wo du Spaß haben darfst. Vor allem weil du damit dein Gehalt verdienst
> 
> Einfach bei nicht BRD-Rennen deine Lizenz nicht angeben, fertig.


ahja ! Und dann eine Woche später bei einer anderen Veranstaltung wieder die Lizenz zücken und vehement auf das Recht pochen, im vordersten Startblock zu stehen.


----------



## matze02 (13. Januar 2014)

mike0h schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Hinweis für Lizenzfahrer: Laut Aussage von Enduro One (per E-Mail) werden die Rennen nicht beim BDR angemeldet. Unter Umständen kann es hier für Lizenzfahrer also Probleme mit dem BDR geben.


Danke, dass dieses Thema hier mal angeschnitten wird, ich sehe diese "Politik" auch etwas kritisch.
Sicherlich ist der BDR nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluß was den "Geländeradsport" betrifft. Aber wenn wir uns im europäischen Ausland umsehen, führt an einer konstruktiven Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verband nichts vorbei. Baboons geht da leider seinen eigenen Weg. Was den Start für lizenzierte Fahrer quasi ausschließt!
Glücklicherweiße gibt's ja noch eine Reihe anderer atraktiver ofizieller Rennserien.

Grüße


----------



## Kami (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass meine Beiträge hier irgendwie nicht gelesen werden...
Nochmal, also.
Das mit der Lizenz ist ärgerlich, wenn man aber ENDURO fahren möchte und sich darauf konzentriert, ist es ziemlich wumpe, ob du eine Lizenz hast oder nicht, da zum Beispiel auch bei der Sram Spezi Enduro Series laut Ausschreibung *kein Unterschied* zwischen Hobby oder Lizenz gemacht wird! Nachzulesen auch hier. Die Enduro World Series sind dann eh noch mal ein anderes Pflaster.


Austragungsorte/Termine: mehr als "in Bälde" gibt es bisher leider immer noch nicht. Nur die groben Eckdaten, nämlich 5 Rennen in deutschen Landen. Auch hier wird 2015 wohl nachgebessert werden.

Mal was anderes... gibt's hier denn auch wen von der dreistelligen Zahl derer, die sich schon eingeschrieben haben?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (14. Januar 2014)

meld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldie-pilot (14. Januar 2014)

Ja


----------



## flippy-dick (14. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass meine Beiträge hier irgendwie nicht gelesen werden...
> Nochmal, also.
> Das mit der Lizenz ist ärgerlich, wenn man aber ENDURO fahren möchte und sich darauf konzentriert, ist es ziemlich wumpe, ob du eine Lizenz hast oder nicht, da zum Beispiel auch bei der Sram Spezi Enduro Series laut Ausschreibung *kein Unterschied* zwischen Hobby oder Lizenz gemacht wird! Nachzulesen auch hier. Die Enduro World Series sind dann eh noch mal ein anderes Pflaster.



Ganz so "wumpe" wie du schreibst ist es wohl auch für Enduro-Fahrer nicht.
Möchte man beispielsweise ein Rennen in Italien oder Frankreich mitfahren so geht da ohne Lizenz gar nichts!
Teilweise kann man noch den Umweg gehen und sich eine Tageslizenz und eine Sporttauglichkeitsbescheinigung ausgestellt von einem italienischen bzw. französischen Arzt zu besorgen. Da dürfte es aber deutlich einfacher und auch günstiger sein sich gleich eine Lizenz zu holen.


----------



## Twenty-1 (14. Januar 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> ahja ! Und dann eine Woche später bei einer anderen Veranstaltung wieder die Lizenz zücken und vehement auf das Recht pochen, im vordersten Startblock zu stehen.


 sehe ich auch so. Man kann sich halt nicht immer und überall die Rosinen rauspicken... sogern man es machen möchte.

Was diese Serie angeht, so wurde im Vorfeld ganz klar gesagt, dass sie sich primär an die breite Masse, also den Breitensportler, richtet. Von daher sehe ich persönlich das als nicht so tragisch an, wenn ein Lizenzfahrer nicht starten darf. Ok... ich habe selbst keine...   Und... grundlos löst man eine Lizenz ja nicht. Man schätzt sich, so meine Interprätation, ja so gut ein, dass man auf einem gewissen hohen Niveau fährt. Entsprechend startet man bei den dafür angebotenen Rennen. Ein Bundesliga-Fußballer spielt ja auch nicht in der BuLi und in der Regionalliga (was jetzt keine Abwertung der Enduro One Serie sein soll... halt nur für den Vergleich).


----------



## spümco (14. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht sollte bei Eurer Diskussion auch noch mal erwähnt werden, dass eine Lizenz eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle bei Versicherungsfragen im Rennen spielt.
Jede "normale" Versicherung schließt Verletzungen die durch Wettkämpfe entstanden sind aus, vor allem die wo´s doch etwas mehr weh tat und die die Kasse etwas mehr belasten.
Mit ner Lizenz seid Ihr über die Versicherung des Vereins mit abgesichert - im Fall der Fälle (der hoffentlich nie eintritt) Gold wert...
Kurzum - ne Lizenz kann sich also auch für den Hobby Fahrer lohnen!


----------



## mw.dd (14. Januar 2014)

spümco schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte bei Eurer Diskussion auch noch mal erwähnt werden, dass eine Lizenz eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle bei Versicherungsfragen im Rennen spielt.
> Jede "normale" Versicherung schließt Verletzungen die durch Wettkämpfe entstanden sind aus, vor allem die wo´s doch etwas mehr weh tat und die die Kasse etwas mehr belasten.
> Mit ner Lizenz seid Ihr über die Versicherung des Vereins mit abgesichert - im Fall der Fälle (der hoffentlich nie eintritt) Gold wert...
> Kurzum - ne Lizenz kann sich also auch für den Hobby Fahrer lohnen!



Bereits die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein der einem Landesverband des BDR angeschlossen ist (z.B. dem IBC DIMB Racing Team) bringt Versicherungsschutz:
http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/sites/all/files/BDRPrivateTretradversicherung.pdf

Welchen zusätzlichen Schutz gibt es für Lizenzfahrer?


----------



## Kami (14. Januar 2014)

flippy-dick schrieb:


> Teilweise kann man noch den Umweg gehen und sich eine Tageslizenz und eine Sporttauglichkeitsbescheinigung ausgestellt von einem italienischen bzw. französischen Arzt zu besorgen. Da dürfte es aber deutlich einfacher und auch günstiger sein sich gleich eine Lizenz zu holen.


Die Sporttauglichkeitsbescheinigung lässt sich meiner Erfahrung nach auf für ein Trinkgeld von einem deutschen Arzt unterschreiben. Das mit der Tageslizenz hast du ja richtig erkannt und für Hobbyfahrer, die nicht die ganze Serie verfolgen, bleibt somit die Lizenz witzlos, wie ich finde. Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung. 
Die Versicherungsfrage ist da natürlich deutlich interessanter. Soweit ich weiß, bietet aber jeder zweitklassige Verein eine Sportversicherung an, die jene auffängt, die keine Lizenz haben (siehe den vorangegangen Beitrag). Viele Veranstalter versichern die Teilnehmer auch durch den Startbetrag (so bspw. bei Enduro One der Fall).

Ich möchte hier nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der Lizenz als solche bestreiten, ich habe sie immer sehr genossen. Meiner Meinung nach besteht nur als "Semi-Pro" oder Hobbyfahrer keine Notwendigkeit dafür in 2014.


----------



## spümco (15. Januar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bereits die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein der einem Landesverband des BDR angeschlossen ist (z.B. dem IBC DIMB Racing Team) bringt Versicherungsschutz:
> http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/sites/all/files/BDRPrivateTretradversicherung.pdf
> 
> Welchen zusätzlichen Schutz gibt es für Lizenzfahrer?


 
Hmm - so gesehen hast Du natürlich recht - ich hatte die Vereinsmitgliedschaft mehr oder weniger automatisch mit Innehaben einer Lizenz gesehen..


----------



## onkel_c (15. Januar 2014)

mike0h schrieb:


> Unter Umständen kann es hier für Lizenzfahrer also Probleme mit dem BDR geben.



wobei der bdr in diesem fall nur der weisung der uci folgt ...
letztes jahr kam dies für enduristen aber nicht zum tragen! es wurde generell nicht unterschieden zwischen lizenz oder non lizenz rennen, nachdem einige pro teams bei der uci sich strikt gegen diese verfahrensweise ausgesprochen hatten.

eine regelung für 2014  ist wohl noch nicht bekannt. ich hatte auch schon nachgehakt, thomas sagte mir aber, man habe beim bdr nachgefragt und werde dies bei mtb news auch veröffentlichen!


----------



## onkel_c (15. Januar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...Welchen zusätzlichen Schutz gibt es für Lizenzfahrer?



das ist pauschal gar nicht zu beantworten. geh mal davon aus, dass es bei entsprechenden summen immer zum gerichtsverfahren kommen wird, da zumindest eine der versicherungen nicht willens ist so 'einfach' eine hohe summe zu zahlen. wozu beschäftigen diese unternehmen sonst ganze heerscharen von rechtsanwälten. oftmals lassen sich unfallhergänge auch gar nicht so einfach klären. das thema ist sehr komplex und schwierig. man kann immer nur hoffen, nie selbst beteiligt zu sein. und wie jeder weiß gilt letztlich dann noch immer: vor gericht und auf hoher see ....

es wird immer wieder behauptet, dass man als lizenzfahrer deutlich besser 'versichert' ist, was ich jedoch als pauschalaussage so bezweifel.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Januar 2014)

flippy-dick schrieb:


> Die Konsequenzen sehen konrekt wie folgt aus:
> 
> 1. Rennfahrer mit Lizenz, die an einem Fun-Rennen teilnehmen, werden an den Verband
> gemeldet! (siehe WB MTB 04/2013, Anhang C: Strafenkatalog Mountainbike)
> ...



Ich als Lizenzfahrer, werde - sollte es so in 2014 kommen - meine Lizenz löschen. Es geht beim BDR offenkundig nur darum, überall den Daumen drauf zu haben. Ich kann verstehen, wenn Veranstalter nicht willens sind ihre Rennen beim BDR zu melden. Allein die Zahlung des Preisgeldes nach BDR Sportordnung kann/will sich nicht jeder Veranstalter so leisten. Auch die Meldegebühr mag manchen nicht gefallen.
Nur warum man als Sportler dann darunter leiden soll, verstehe ich nicht. Beim Straßenradsport leuchtet mir ja ein, dass man innerhalb seine Kategorie fahren muss, also A-Fahrer, B-Fahrer, ... Solange es aber beim MTB derlei Systeme nicht gibt, finde ich das völlig sinnfrei.

Kommt noch zusätzlich hinzu, dass ich Enduro und DH Rennen fahre. Warum sollte man mich sperren, wenn ich mal aus Spaß an einem kurzen Marathon oder CC Rennen teilnehme? Was soll das? Ich bin jahrelang Lizenz gefahren, aber so langsam hat es der BDR mit seinen Regularien geschafft mich dahin zu bringen, dass ich keine große Lust mehr darauf habe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (15. Januar 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> eine regelung für 2014  ist wohl noch nicht bekannt.


So nicht richtig. Letztes Jahr war "Enduro" also Sport ja gar nicht von der UCI gelistet. Das hat sich für dieses Jahr allerdings geändert!
Siehe hier.
Die Tatsache, dass es keine Lizenz- und Hobbyklassen sondern nur Geschlechter- und/oder Leistungs- oder Alterspezifische Gruppen gibt, ist allerdings gleich geblieben (soweit ich das bisher feststellen konnte).


----------



## onkel_c (15. Januar 2014)

mag sein, dass ich was verpasst habe, aber mein kenntnis stand ist, dass noch keine aussage vom bdr bzgl.2014 vorliegt.

es ging um folgendes:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verbotene-rennen-aufschrei-nach-klarstellung-der-uci-update.629015/

eine eindeutige aussage dazu seitens des bdr wäre schon interessant.


----------



## realjd (17. Januar 2014)

Eine kleine Frage zum ürsprünglichen Thema: Sind hier Veranstalter die bei Enduro One 2014 dabei sind oder kennt jemand einen?
Ich kenne leider nur einige die nicht dabei sein werden.


----------



## Kami (17. Januar 2014)

realjd schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage zum ürsprünglichen Thema: Sind hier Veranstalter die bei Enduro One 2014 dabei sind oder kennt jemand einen?
> Ich kenne leider nur einige die nicht dabei sein werden.


Veranstalter? Wie meinen?

@Onkel C: Wenn ich deinen Link richtig lese, hat der BDR da doch schon für 2013 vorgearbeitet, oder? 





> *Wie sieht es mit den Enduro-Rennen aus? Es gibt ja keine UCI Enduro Serie - sind diese Rennen dann auch illegal?*
> 
> Nein, diese Rennen sind bei uns national angemeldete Events, hierbei gibt es keine Probleme. Der BDR hat 2011 sogenannte Rahmenrichtlinien fÃ¼r Enduro eingefÃ¼hrt, dass eine Rennanmeldung und somit eine Teilnahme fÃ¼r Lizenzler ermÃ¶glicht wird - alles andere wÃ¤re auch sehr kurzsichtig gewesen.



So wie ich das lese, wären die beim BDR gemeldeten Enduro Rennen dann wohl auch für Lizenzler offen bzw. unproblematisch - entgegen meiner vorherigen Aussagen. Für die Enduro One Serie würde das dann allerdings nicht gelten.
Die UCI-Regeln für Enduro müssten dann aber trotz allem Einschlag finden, auch wenn der BDR schon was eigenes "gebastelt" hat.
Oder reden wir hier gerade aneinander vorbei?


----------



## onkel_c (17. Januar 2014)

in 2013 war es letztlich egal. die uci hatte eingelenkt und der bdr sich daran oriientiert. du konntest alle rennen ohne sanktionen bestreiten!

ob das in 2014 bestand hat, scheint momentan niemand genau zu wissen. kann schon sein, dass es für lizenzfahrer 2014 rennen gibt, die so wie die enduro one, die nicht beim bdr gemeldet sind, dann auch nicht von lizenzfahrern gefahren werden dürfen da sonst sperre und geldstrafe erfolgen. who knows?
statement wird sicherlich noch kommen. wie gesagt, thomas hatte das beim bdr wohl angefragt...


----------



## Kami (17. Januar 2014)

Ah. Jetzt geht's mir in den Schädel. 
Ja, bleibt sicher abzuwarten, ob der BDR sich da gnädig gibt. Mal abwarten.
Aber wie bereits gesagt, als Enduro-Only-Fahrer macht eine Lizenz dieses Jahr irgendwie keinen Sinn...


----------



## onkel_c (18. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> ... Aber wie bereits gesagt, als Enduro-Only-Fahrer macht eine Lizenz dieses Jahr irgendwie keinen Sinn...


über den sinn kann man prinzipiell leidenschaftlich diskutieren. möchte ich aber an dieser stelle nicht, darf auch jeder seine eigene meinung zu haben ;-).


----------



## Biker-Flo (18. Januar 2014)

Darf ich als 14-Jähriger (1999) Lizensinhaber auch mitfahren


----------



## Kami (18. Januar 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> über den sinn kann man prinzipiell leidenschaftlich diskutieren. möchte ich aber an dieser stelle nicht, darf auch jeder seine eigene meinung zu haben ;-).


Wahr. 

@Biker-Flo: mitfahren darfst du schon. Frage ist dann eher, was dir vom BDR als Sanktion droht. Sprich mal den Verantwortlichen deines Vereins an, der weiß, wen beim BDR er direkt fragen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (20. Januar 2014)

Vll. steht ja doch schon ein Termin fest:

*"Specialized Enduro Series in Treuchtlingen*
Liebe Enduro-Fans,
viele von euch werden sich gewundert haben, warum Treuchtlingen nicht auf dem Rennkalender der Specialized Enduro Series powered by SRAM zu finden ist. Wir stecken voll in den Planungen und können euch in einigen Tagen hoffentlich mehr dazu sagen. Bitte streicht euch aber auf jeden Fall schon mal den 27./28. September dick an im Kalender, denn es wird auch dieses Jahr ein Endurorennen in Treuchtlingen geben, nur im Rahmen einer anderen Serie...Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden!"

Wegen Serie könnte die Vermutung nahe liegen das es sich hier um die E1 handelt.


----------



## realjd (20. Januar 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Vll. steht ja doch schon ein Termin fest:
> ird auch dieses Jahr ein Endurorennen in Treuchtlingen geben, nur im Rahmen einer anderen Serie...Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden!"
> 
> Wegen Serie könnte die Vermutung nahe liegen das es sich hier um die E1 handelt.



Nein, in Treuchtlingen handelt es sich um eine neue europäische Serie. Die Termine sollen in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlicht werden.

Und zur Info: In Spalt wird auch kein Enduro One sein. Termin (Und Serie?  ) kommt auch bald


----------



## JDEM (20. Januar 2014)

Danke, das hört sich doch gut an!


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Januar 2014)

Ende September ist schon wieder reichlich spät finde ich. Mal schauen. Aber wann die Termine und Orte der Enduro One sind weiß man jetzt immer noch nicht. So langsam gehts mir aufn Sack.


----------



## dnny (20. Januar 2014)

Das ist schonmal wieder ein Termin der nicht geht wenn ich es aber früher gewusst hätte ich anders Planen können. Fängt alles echt super an!


----------



## JDEM (20. Januar 2014)

Treuchtlingen ist übrigens Teil hiervon: http://www.enduroseries.eu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flippy-dick (20. Januar 2014)

realjd schrieb:


> Nein, in Treuchtlingen handelt es sich um eine neue europäische Serie. Die Termine sollen in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlicht werden.



Richtig - und zwar um diese Serie:
www.enduroseries.eu


----------



## Twenty-1 (20. Januar 2014)

realjd schrieb:


> Und zur Info: In Spalt wird auch kein Enduro One sein. Termin (Und Serie?  ) kommt auch bald



wo hast Du denn diese Info her? Meines Wissens nach soll da doch (wieder) das Finale stattfinden. So habe ich es zumindest mal gelesen.


----------



## bjeffi333 (20. Januar 2014)

PlanB schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die First-In-Einschreibung, aber bevor ich mich für eine Rennserie anmelde will ich doch zumindest mal wissen wann und wo um überhaupt planen zu können. In meiner Welt ist das das allererste, was bekannt gegeben wird, ich kauf doch nicht die Katze im Sack! Hab ich jetzt nen Fehler im Kopf oder die?





Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte einer von Euch einen Pfeil im Kopf haben? Verständlicher Weise will man wissen, was man für's Geld bekommt. Und genau deswegen kann man sich ja auch später auch noch anmelden, wenn die Termine und Orte stehen  ... man MUSS sich ja jetzt nicht anmelden. Von daher... alles



Genau so sieht´s aus, entspannt euch mal ein bißchen, Jungs ;-)


----------



## realjd (20. Januar 2014)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> wo hast Du denn diese Info her? Meines Wissens nach soll da doch (wieder) das Finale stattfinden. So habe ich es zumindest mal gelesen.


Diese Info habe ich von mir selber weil ich für das Event in Spalt verantwortlich war und bin.


----------



## Twenty-1 (20. Januar 2014)

realjd schrieb:


> Diese Info habe ich von mir selber weil ich für das Event in Spalt verantwortlich war und bin.


ok... das erklärt natürlich einiges  Bzw. unterstreicht Deine Aussage


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. Januar 2014)

realjd schrieb:


> Diese Info habe ich von mir selber weil ich für das Event in Spalt verantwortlich war und bin.


was ist eigentlich an der Information dran, dass Du zwar im letzten Jahr für das Event von ENduro One tätig warst, in diesem Jahr aber nicht mehr??? Das stellt Deine Aussage dann doch wieder in einem ganz anderen Licht dar...


----------



## Kami (24. Januar 2014)

Kurze Randnotiz zu der Lizenz-Diskussion:
Racement haben ihr Reglement zu der Lizenzfrage geändert (sowohl bei der SSES als auch der EES). Es GIBT jetzt Lizenz- und Hobbyklassen, die Rennen sind über den BDR gemeldet. Somit stellt sich die ganze Situation doch etwas anders dar...


----------



## onkel_c (25. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> .... Somit stellt sich die ganze Situation doch etwas anders dar...


nö. du kannst, so der stand derzeit entscheiden, ob du als lizenzinhaber lizenzklasse fährst oder allgemeine klasse (amateur kategorie)

von der ees seite, reglement:"Die Amateur Kategorie ist sowohl für lizenzierte als auch für nicht-lizenzierte Fahrer offen. Ein Wechsel der Kategorie während der Saison ist nicht möglich."

interessant in diesem zusammenhang ist aber: "Bei den Rennen in Österreich und Italien müssen alle Teilnehmer ohne UCI-Lizenz eine zusätzliche Versicherung vor Ort abschließen. Ohne diese Versicherung ist eine Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Die Gebühren belaufen sich in Österreich auf 15,- Euro und in Italien auf 30,- Euro. 

Zusätzlich benötigen alle Teilnehmer ohne UCI-Lizenz für die Rennen in Italien ein aktuelles ärztliches Attest von einem italienischen Sportarzt, welches die körperliche Fähigkeit für eine Teilnahme an einem solchen Rennen bestätigt. "

somit eine vereinfachubg für lizenzinhaber. du könntest aber auch in der nicht-lizenzklasse starten!


bei enduro one stellt sich die frage eh nicht. es gibt keine lizenzklasse, da das rennen ja nicht angemeldet ist beim bdr.

somit alles beim alten, derzeit!


----------



## Kami (26. Januar 2014)

Nein, es ist nicht alles beim Alten. Bis dato gab es auch bei SSES keine ausgeschriebene Lizenzklasse oder Meldung beim BDR. Jetzt schon. Ergo bliebe E1 die einzige Serie ohne Meldung. Wenn der BDR unkooperativ sein möchte, können Lizenzler bei der E1 nicht starten, weil es jetzt eine Besonderheit ist. Für Fahrer ohne Lizenz ändert das natürlich nichts.

EDIT: mein "Problem" bezieht sich also nicht auf das Reglement des SSES und die Teilnahme der Lizenzler an den Racement Veranstaltungen, sonder auf die fehlende Meldung der E1 beim BDR und der daraus resultierenden möglichen Sanktionen für Lizenzfahrer.


----------



## onkel_c (26. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht alles beim Alten.



das magst du so sehen. und ja, es trifft genau dann zu, wenn der bdr zu sanktionen schreitet. tut er dies nicht, so wie von fabian waldenmaier angedeutet, ist für MICH alles beim alten. denn es würde sich nichts ändern; es wäre egal ob lizenz oder nicht. du entscheidest lediglich in welcher klasse du fahren willst - that's all.

allerdings befürchte ich, dass es anders kommt ...

und nein, es gibt hinreichend rennen die beim bdr nicht gemeldet werden/wurden. ob dich diese interessieren ist eine andere sache .
MIR ging/geht geht es aber genau um diese problematik!

und auch uwe buchholz hat da sicher nicht noch mal 'nur so' nachgehakt. das thema ist schon ein sehr interessantes ... vor allem auch hinsichtlich wie der bdr das zukünftig händelt.

ich denke wir haben da grundsätzlich verschiedene ansichten. das ist aber nicht schlimm - ist doch schön wenn die welt bunt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (26. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube eher, dass wir tüchtig aneinander vorbei reden. 
Inhaltlich hast du nämlich das gleiche geschrieben, was ich auch schon schrieb - wenn der BDR möchte, kriegen Lizenzfahrer, die an nicht gemeldeten Rennen teilnehmen, Ärger. Wenn er kulant ist, ist alles gut und jeder kann in der Klasse und der Wertung fahren, die er für sich als die passende erachtet.
Die anderen Rennen, die es da gibt (und die auch durchaus interessant sein können...  ), unterliegen aber genau der Problematik, über die ich mir (und anscheinend ja auch du, wenn ich dich jetzt richtig vertanden habe?) Sorgen mache. Nämlich, was der BDR draus macht.

Ich finde es auch interessant zu sehen, wie der BDR das in Zukunft handlen wird. Und ich habe absolut kein Problem damit, eine Lizenz zu lösen; habe auch letztes Jahr die Vorteile, die dieses simple Kärtchen mit sich bringt, sehr genossen.
Die Welt ist ein Jammertal.


----------



## Christian83 (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber weiß jemand was mit den T-Shirts ist die man bei der Einschreibung mit ordern konnte. Die sollten ja per Post zugeschickt werden....ich habe noch keins bekommen.


----------



## Trailst4R (27. Januar 2014)

Auf Facebook hat in den Kommentaren einer geschrieben, dass die T-Shirts mitte Februar kommen sollten. Befürchte fast, dass man auf die Termine auch so lange warten muss. War für mich das letzte mal, dass ich bei so einem quatsch mitgemacht habe.


----------



## Christian83 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe noch die Hoffnung das alles gut wird und die Läufe terminlich passen. Aber man wird sehen...wenn allerdings die Strecken nicht so toll werden oder ich 5x nach Bayern muss bin ich 2015 wohl auch raus. Aber jetzt muss ich da erstmal durch. Ich hab aber auch voll bock drauf. SSES werde ich dieses Jahr auch 4 Rennen mitfahren.


----------



## Kami (28. Januar 2014)

ChristianGP schrieb:


> wenn allerdings die Strecken nicht so toll werden oder ich 5x nach Bayern muss bin ich 2015 wohl auch raus.


Auf die Qualität der Strecken hoffe ich auch sehr, bin aber bisher optimistisch!
5 x Bayern soll laut Baboons *nicht* stattfinden, eigentlich sollte sich das besser verteilen.


----------



## Christian83 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich wills hoffen. Mal schaun ob wir für 2015 was im Ruhrgebiet auf die Beine stellen können. Hab gehört das das für dieses Jahr auch schon geplant war aber die Leute wieder abgesprungen sind.


----------



## ragazza (28. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Auf die Qualität der Strecken hoffe ich auch sehr, bin aber bisher optimistisch!
> 5 x Bayern soll laut Baboons *nicht* stattfinden, eigentlich sollte sich das besser verteilen.


muss ja auch nicht, 1 x Bayern und vier mal Franken würde genügen


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Auf die Qualität der Strecken hoffe ich auch sehr, bin aber bisher optimistisch!
> 5 x Bayern soll laut Baboons *nicht* stattfinden, eigentlich sollte sich das besser verteilen.



Ich denke auch, dass das nicht so kommen wird. Nach meiner Info soll das ganze schön gleichmäßig verteilt sein. Kommt halt nur immer drauf an, von wo man sich das Ganze betrachtet


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. Januar 2014)

ChristianGP schrieb:


> Ich wills hoffen. Mal schaun ob wir für 2015 was im Ruhrgebiet auf die Beine stellen können. Hab gehört das das für dieses Jahr auch schon geplant war aber die Leute wieder abgesprungen sind.



Hast Du nähere Info, wer da was wo machen wollte? Könntest Du ggf. mal den Kontakt herstellen? MERCI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian83 (29. Januar 2014)

Einen Kontakt habe ich leider nicht. Aber wir selber sind grad dabei eine legale DH, 4x und Dirtline zu bauen bzw. warten noch auf die Zustimmung der Behörden (die DH steht schon). Es gibt bei uns aber noch viele andere Trails die aus unserer Sicht für ein Enduro Rennen ausreichen würden. Und da die Jungs von Enduro One ja bis heute noch Austragungsorte/Veranstalter suchen werde ich das die Tage bei einem Gespräch mit den Herren unserer Stadt platzieren. *Vielleicht* kann man da für 2015 was auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Januar 2014)

ChristianGP schrieb:


> [...] werde ich das die Tage bei einem Gespräch mit den Herren unserer Stadt platzieren. *Vielleicht* kann man da für 2015 was auf die Beine stellen.



 Super Idee !!! 

Wenn das jetzt jeder bei sich im Umfeld machen würde könnten wir demnächst an jedem Wochenende Enduro-Rennen fahren... wahrschinlich sogar gleich mehrere an einem Tag


----------



## onkel_c (29. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass wir tüchtig aneinander vorbei reden.


ja, offensichtlich . ich bin auch besitzer der plastikkarte, aber aufgrund der tatsache, dass es immer mehr rennen gibt, die eben nicht angemeldet sind, überlege ich mir eher den verzicht - sollte es probleme mit dem bdr geben. denn als nichtlizenzinhaber ist das (zumindest nationale) angebot in vielen bereichen einfach besser.

das bsp. von enduro one ist ja nur eins von vielen ...


----------



## Kami (29. Januar 2014)

Dachte ich mir, @Onkel C 
Genau das ist auch mein Problem und der Grund, warum ich wohl auf das Plastik verzichten werde. Wobei es mich dann wieder nervt, bei der SSES in Italien und Co. wieder mit der Zettelwirtschaft rund um die "Sportfähigkeit" rumzumachen. Naja...

*Update: *Laut Baboons sind sie immer noch in Verhandlung mit *einzelnen *Veranstaltern. Das Konzept der Serie steht, die Organisation steht, es bleibt nun also nur noch die Frage, welche der zur Auswahl stehenden Strecken gefahren werden können. Viele Veranstalter haben Probleme mit der Genehmigung der Strecken durch Forst und Kommunen, manche haben plötzlich "Angst" vor dem Aufwand und der Größe der Veranstaltung selbst.
Man merkt eben, dass die Serie noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und nicht so routiniert starten kann wie beispielsweise der IXS Cup. Aber sobald die Ungereimtheiten mit den Veranstaltern ausgeräumt sind, kann es denke ich los gehen. Veröffentlichungsdatum der Termine soll Mitte Februar sein - nicht annähernd so früh, wie es sich die meisten von uns gewünscht haben, aber immerhin.
Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass mein Rennkalender bisher sehr luftig aussieht, weil die attraktiven Rennen auf deutschem Boden ja doch sehr rar sind. Auch die EES bringt es da nicht weit.
Wir dürfen also weiterhin gespannt sein.


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Januar 2014)

Für die, die sich Sorgen um das T-Shirt machen... meins kam heute an


----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir, @Onkel C
> Genau das ist auch mein Problem und der Grund, warum ich wohl auf das Plastik verzichten werde. Wobei es mich dann wieder nervt, bei der SSES in Italien und Co. wieder mit der Zettelwirtschaft rund um die "Sportfähigkeit" rumzumachen. Naja...
> 
> *Update: *Laut Baboons sind sie immer noch in Verhandlung mit *einzelnen *Veranstaltern. Das Konzept der Serie steht, die Organisation steht, es bleibt nun also nur noch die Frage, welche der zur Auswahl stehenden Strecken gefahren werden können. Viele Veranstalter haben Probleme mit der Genehmigung der Strecken durch Forst und Kommunen, manche haben plötzlich "Angst" vor dem Aufwand und der Größe der Veranstaltung selbst.
> ...



Wie kann die Organisation stehen, wenn weder Termine noch Veranstalter feststehen? Für mich klingt das im Moment eher nach "Als Tiger gesprungen, als Bettvorleger gelandet".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian83 (30. Januar 2014)

Habe mein T-shirt auch bekommen. Wenn die Termine im Februar kommen wäre das super.


----------



## dnny (30. Januar 2014)

So mir reicht es jetzt. Nix passiert. Meine Urlaubsplanung muss ich heute abgeben. Ich werd jetzt mein Geld zurückverlangen. Ich hab da keine Lust mehr drauf auf den Kindergarten und der mangelnden Kommunikation seitens des Veranstalters!

EDIT: Läuft. Mein Geld bekomm ich wieder.


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2014)

Wo genau hast du hingeschrieben? Bin auch kurz davor.


----------



## dnny (30. Januar 2014)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Wo genau hast du hingeschrieben? Bin auch kurz davor.



Über die enduro-one.com Webseite unter dem Link "Kontakt".


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2014)

Danke


----------



## Twenty-1 (30. Januar 2014)

Übelnehmen kann man es sicherlich keinem, dass er/sie das Geld zurückverlangt. Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass ihr nicht die Geduld aufbringen könnt. Sicherlich läuft da nicht alles richtig und ich bin mir auch recht sichern, dass sich Babonns das anders vorgestellt hat. Aber... @Onkel C  hat es schon ganz gut zusammen gefasst: Der grobe Rahmen steht; es fehlen halt wohl nur noch Details bei den angedachten Veranstaltern. Und... wenn tatsächlich die Termine Mitte Februar veröffentlicht werden, was ja - von heute aus gesehen - schon in 2 Wochen ist, sollte das ja evtl. noch ausreichend sein. Ich bin mit meiner Saisonplanung auch schon weitesgehend durch und muss schauen, wie ich diese Termine da noch unter bekommen. Aber... ich seh das Ganze sehr entspannt. Es geht ja schließlich um den Spaß an der Sache


----------



## Kami (30. Januar 2014)

dnny schrieb:


> EDIT: Läuft. Mein Geld bekomm ich wieder.



Das ist natürlich auch immer wieder eine Möglichkeit.

Zum Bettvorleger: die Organisation ist bei jedem Rennen gleich. Die Örtlichkeit ist eine Variable, die man dann einsetzt. Letztlich ists bumsegal (für die Orga), ob das Rennen in Tabarz, München oder Wildbad steigt - der Veranstaltungsrahmen als solcher steht. Das meinte ich. Der Rest sind dann nur noch Feinheiten und ich denke, da werden die Jungs und Mädels von Baboons das entsprechende Rüstzeug mitbringen, um an die positiven Erlebnisse in Spalt anzuknüpfen.
Ein wenig Entspannung in dieser hektischen Welt, meine Güte...

(Ich musste meine Urlaubsplanung letzten November abgeben...  )


----------



## mw.dd (30. Januar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch immer wieder eine Möglichkeit.
> 
> Zum Bettvorleger: die Organisation ist bei jedem Rennen gleich. Die Örtlichkeit ist eine Variable, die man dann einsetzt. Letztlich ists bumsegal (für die Orga), ob das Rennen in Tabarz, München oder Wildbad steigt - der Veranstaltungsrahmen als solcher steht. Das meinte ich. Der Rest sind dann nur noch Feinheiten und ich denke, da werden die Jungs und Mädels von Baboons das entsprechende Rüstzeug mitbringen, um an die positiven Erlebnisse in Spalt anzuknüpfen.
> Ein wenig Entspannung in dieser hektischen Welt, meine Güte...
> ...



Wenn Du mit "Organisation" das Launchen einer Website, das Bedrucken von T-Shirts und das Kassieren des Startgeldes meinst, hast Du recht. Die "Feinheiten" - u.a. Auswahl der Strecken und Besorgen der Genehmigungen - sind allerdings meiner Meinung nach der wesentliche und aufwendige Teil, der wohl noch nicht steht, sonst hätte man ja Austragungsorte und Termine schon bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (31. Januar 2014)

also in Tabarz wäre schon mal sehr geil.. ex-homezone


----------



## onkel_c (31. Januar 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> also in Tabarz wäre schon mal sehr geil..


da ginge sicherlich was. in thüringen ist es mit genehmigungen auch nicht ganz so hoffnungslos wie andernorts. gibt dort ja regelmäßig rennen, bergab wie enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (31. Januar 2014)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> also in Tabarz wäre schon mal sehr geil.. ex-homezone


ja, Tabarz wäre super, am Marathon dort habe ich dieses Jahr leider keine Zeit, ein Endurorennen dort wäre ein wunderschöner Ersatz.


----------



## Kami (31. Januar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die "Feinheiten" - u.a. Auswahl der Strecken und Besorgen der Genehmigungen - sind allerdings meiner Meinung nach der wesentliche und aufwendige Teil, der wohl noch nicht steht, sonst hätte man ja Austragungsorte und Termine schon bekannt gegeben.


Die Auswahl der Strecken steht, wie bereits erwähnt, auch schon. Die Genehmigung widerum ist Sache der örtlichen Veranstalter. Heißt, um beim vorherigen *Beispiel *zu bleiben, die Wildbader (oder weiß Gott wer) müssen sich darum kümmern, die Strecke von ihrer Kommune genehmigt zu bekommen.
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: es ist das erste Jahr und eine Veranstaltung, die von der Größe an die IXS Rennen heran reicht. Da ist etwas mehr nötig, als nur ein paar Waldwege abzustecken (zumindest hoffe ich das). Das dauert eben, insbesondere, wenn sich Veranstalter, die eigentlich einen Austragungsort stellen wollten, überschätzt haben.
Wir werden sehen, wie das Ding ausgeht. Twenty-1 hat ja richtig bemerkt, dass mitte Februar in ziemlich genau zwei Wochen ist...


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Januar 2014)

Naja, das war bei der SSES etc beim ersten mal trotzdem anderst. Da wurde eben einfach erst losgelegt, wenn die Orga stand. Und dazu gehört eben primär die Strecken und Termine.

Ich lass es mal auf mich zukommen, melde mich aber dieses Wochenende für die anderen für mich attraktiven Rennen an. Wenn die Termine sich dann so ergeben, dass die E1-Termine auf andere Termine fallen, werden die E1-Termine eben gemieden. Mal schauen ob man seine Kohle dann auch noch zurück bekommt


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Januar 2014)

Naja, die SSES ist halt keine Alternative, wenn man auf deutschem Boden fahren will - leider!
Also ich habe meinen Urlaub im Dezember abgegeben und weiß nicht, warum hier manche so einen Terz darum machen. Für ein Rennen muss man halt den Montag noch freinehmen - das geht in den meisten Firmen relativ problemlos, wenn wir die Termine wirklich in zwei Wochen wissen. Mein Shirt ist zumindest schon lange da und ich freue mich auf eine geile Enduro-Serie mit geilen Strecken und lustigen Uphills!


----------



## Twenty-1 (31. Januar 2014)

ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung und Hektik hier auch nbicht (mehr)...

1. es MUSS sich KEINER jetzt schon anmelden. Wer auf ein bißchen Spannung steht und 20,- € spraren will kann's jetzt schon tun; wem das zu riskant ist, der wartet eben, bis die Termine bekannt gegeben werden. Und wem das auch nicht passt, der meldet sich eben kurz vor dem Rennen an, kommt dann aber evtl. nicht mit in die Serienwertung

2. ich unterstelle jetzt erst einmal jedem, dass er/sie die Rennen aus Spaß am Rennenfahren bestreitet und nicht, um die Bröttchen damit zu verdienen. Von daher... wenn's passt ist gut, wenn's nicht passt... und? Es gibt so viele andere tollen Enduro-Rennen in Deutschland und dem benachbarten Ausland. An Alternativen mangelt es nun wirklich nicht. Und wenn's alles nicht passt... macht doch einfach eine geile Tour mit Eurem Kumpls

3. manch einer will es einfach nicht verstehen... manch einer kann es einfach nicht verstehen...


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch einer von den bereits angemeldeten Teilnehmern und verfolge die Diskussion hier sehr aufmerksam. Da ich schon bei der Anmeldung nicht davon ausgegangen bin, dass alle Termine passen werden, sehe ich der Terminbekanntgabe sehr gelassen entgegen. Die frühe Anmeldung hatte eher den Hintergrund, relativ kurzfristig zu entscheiden, ob man ein Rennen fahren möchte oder nicht, ohne Gefahr zu laufen keinen Startplatz mehr zu bekommen. 

Nach den Vorschußlorbeeren aus dem vergangenen Jahr gehe ich davon aus, das die Jungs das ganz gut hinbekommen werden.

Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe, ist das man die Kommunikation seitens E1 nach der Freischaltung der Anmeldung komplett eingestellt hat. Die Tage und Wochen zuvor hat man fleissig auf Facebook gepostet und die Rennen beworben. Nun, da es offensichtlich nicht wie gewünscht läuft, ist die Kommunikation komplett eingstellt worden, was, wie man hier lesen kann, zu Unmut und jeder Menge Spekulationen führt. Wirklich professionell und sympatsich ist das nicht. Eine ehrliche Stellungnahme würde sicherlich einige Gemüter beruhigen und vorallem für etwas mehr Klarheit sorgen. 

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass E1 besser organisiert als kommuniziert


----------



## Kami (1. Februar 2014)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe, ist das man die Kommunikation seitens E1 nach der Freischaltung der Anmeldung komplett eingestellt hat.


Dazu kann ich vielleicht auch ein paar Takte sagen.
Einmal gibt es Botschafter (wie meine Wenigkeit), die mit Informationen versorgt werden und diese an die Öffentlichkeit tragen sollen (und tun). Die Zweifler glauben einem aber leider trotzdem wenig und scheinen fast zu hoffen, dass die Serie in die Hose geht. 
Zu Facebook kan ich nur sagen, dass einige der "Nachfragen" so unqualifiziert und zum Teil seltsam waren, dass ich persönlich auch nicht darauf reagiert hätte. Hundert mal zu sagen: "Wir sind beim Planen, die Veranstalter sind momentan unser Problem, bitte habt etwas Geduld" wäre wohl auch nicht zweckdienlich gewesen. Wobei das, zugegebener Maßen, zumindest ein klein wenig Informationsplus gewesen wäre. Aber, wie gesagt, dafür sind Heinis wie ich da.
Wie Zwanzisch-Eins schon so richtig bemerkt hat - es musste sich ja keiner so früh anmelden. Diejenigen, die das getan haben, werden schon wissen warum und dann hoffentlich auch das Vertrauen und die Geduld mitbringen, dass die Serie so startet, wie sie letztes Jahr getestet wurde.

Und zum eigentlich vorhandenen Organisationstalent von Baboons wurde hier wohl schon genug gesagt.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Februar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Die Auswahl der Strecken steht, wie bereits erwähnt, auch schon. Die Genehmigung widerum ist Sache der örtlichen Veranstalter. Heißt, um beim vorherigen *Beispiel *zu bleiben, die Wildbader (oder weiß Gott wer) müssen sich darum kümmern, die Strecke von ihrer Kommune genehmigt zu bekommen.
> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: es ist das erste Jahr und eine Veranstaltung, die von der Größe an die IXS Rennen heran reicht. Da ist etwas mehr nötig, als nur ein paar Waldwege abzustecken (zumindest hoffe ich das). Das dauert eben, insbesondere, wenn sich Veranstalter, die eigentlich einen Austragungsort stellen wollten, überschätzt haben.
> Wir werden sehen, wie das Ding ausgeht. Twenty-1 hat ja richtig bemerkt, dass mitte Februar in ziemlich genau zwei Wochen ist...



Ganz ehrlich: Ich kenne den Aufwand, der hinter der Organisation eines Endurorennens und insbesondere in der Auswahl und der Genehmigung der Strecken liegt. Deswegen bin ich ja auch verwundert, das man eine Serie von Rennen ankündigt, ohne überhaupt schon zu wissen, ob man Veranstalter findet, die diese Rennen nicht nur durchführen  wollen, sondern auch können und dürfen. Was macht ihr denn, wenn die Genehmigungen nicht oder nur für Srecken erteilt werden, die den Ansprüchen an ein Endurorennen nicht genügen? Um am Beispiel Wildbad zu bleiben: Nur im dortigen Bikepark?


----------



## Kami (2. Februar 2014)

Zum Einen ist eine Radsportveranstaltung ja nicht das Allerneuste. Auch Straßenrennen werden im Bundesgebiet ausgetragen und finden im öVR statt. Hier sehe ich also weniger die Problematik.
Die Frage ist dann eher, ob die im Gelände bereit gestellten Strecken den Anforderungen von Baboons gerecht werden.

Das Risiko, dass zu wenige oder gar keine Strecken genehmigt werden, sehe ich als sehr gering an. Dem wurde unter anderem dadurch entgegen gewirkt, dass ein Pool an möglichen Orten angelegt wurde, aus dem sich nun (zugegebener Maßen etwas verspätet) die tatsächlichen Wettkampforte heraus kristallisieren müssen.
Um beim Beispiel Wildbad zu bleiben: verbände man die Freeride-Strecken dort mit einem Transfer über breite (und damit sogar in BaWü für Radfahrer legal befahrbare) Waldwege und ein oder zwei Singletrails, wäre der Käs' gegessen... Das ist natürlich nur ein Gedankenspiel und genauso fundiert und sinnvoll wie das gegenteilige Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (7. Februar 2014)

Der Thread scheint etwas einzuschlafen. 

Ist denn schon abzusehen, ob es News über die E1 Anfang-Mitte, Mitte-Mitte oder eher Ende-Mitte Februar gibt?

Da hier Botschafter der E1 mitlesen und schreiben - vielleicht könnt ihr noch ein paar Infos geben oder Gerüchte streuen. Da ja bekanntermaßen noch nicht alles fix ist, gibt es denn schon Locations und Termine die fix sind und nur noch nicht veröffentlicht werden?

Sind in diesem Pool an Locations lediglich solche, die an einen Bikepark angeschlossen sind? Bad Wildbad und der Ochsenkopf scheinen ja in diesem Pool zu sein. Kennt wer noch irgendwelche Locations, die bereits unter vorgehaltener Hand genannt werden?

Vielleicht kann man die Zeit des Wartens mit einer Portion Gerüchte verkürzen, oder via der allseits beliebten Salamitaktik die geheimnisvolle Termine und Locations ans Licht bringen.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (7. Februar 2014)

tja einfach geduldig abwarten


----------



## ragazza (7. Februar 2014)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Der Thread scheint etwas einzuschlafen.
> 
> Ist denn schon abzusehen, ob es News über die E1 Anfang-Mitte, Mitte-Mitte oder eher Ende-Mitte Februar gibt?
> 
> ...


was willst du dir denn mit den Gerüchten kaufen ? Für was sollen die gut sein ? Hier muss man einfach warten. 
Mein Jahreskalender ist eh schon ziemlich voll, ich habe das Geld für die Serieneinschreibung wohl rausgeschmissen. 
Das Risiko war mir aber bewußt. Ich habe die Katze im Sack gekauft, da ich die Professionalität von Baboons kenne und schätze. 
Jetzt kommen die Termine viel zu spät, deswegen geht aber die Welt nicht unter und ich kann bestimmt trotzdem ruhig schlafen. 
Man kann halt nicht auf jeder Hochzeit tanzen.


----------



## SiK (7. Februar 2014)

Für die, die wegen der Lizenz die Hosen voll hatten: http://www.vitalmtb.com/news/news/N...ement-of-Rule-1-2-019-Through-Race-Season,698


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (7. Februar 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> was willst du dir denn mit den Gerüchten kaufen ? Für was sollen die gut sein ?



Spannung, Spiel und Schokolade...


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Februar 2014)

Mal ein Gerücht: Weil die Termine und Locations immer noch nicht veröffentlich sind soll die EWS gekauft und komplett in Deutschland ausgerichtet werden. Waldbesitzer und -pächter werden zwangsenteigent und es werden dauerhafte Endurostrecken errichtet, sodass in diesem Jahr auf jeder der dann 10 Locations mindestens 5 Rennen im Jahr zu unterschiedlichen Terminen ausgetragen werden können. Jeweils eins kommt in die Jahreswertung, damit jeder die Chance hat eine komplette Tour in seine Ergebnisliste eintragen zu lassen.
Mit Schwalbe, Continental, Maxxis und Hutchinson gibt es 4 Reifenhersteller, die für alle Fahrer Reifen zur Verfügung stellen. Diese werden unter allen Teilnehmern ausgelost und müssen dann bei dem jeweiligen Event gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (8. Februar 2014)

So hab ich mir die Gerüchteküche vorgestellt! 

Ich hab noch irgendwo gehört, dass alle Teilnehmer mit dieser historischen Laufradgröße `'26 Zoll' eine Zeitgutschrift auf jeder Stage erhalten sollen, damit sich eine gewissen Chancengleichheit gegenüber den haushochüberlegenen Laufradgrößen '650B' und 'Twentynein' ergibt. Über die höhe der Zeitgutschrift konnte ich aber leider noch nichts in Erfahrung bringen...


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, was diese Zeitgutschrift angeht, so ermittelt sich diese aus der reziproken Quadratwurzel im Verhältnis zu der Differenz zwischen der Laufradgröße und dem Logaritmus aus der Schugröße, da diese maßgeblich für die Kraftübertragung auf das Pedal verantwortlich ist. Um 1/3 reduziert sich dieser Wet allerdings, wenn man ein ein SPD-Cleat-System nimmt; bei Eggbeatern sogar um 0,4.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (8. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Info Twenty-1.
Das hab ich in der Ausschreibung irgendwie überlesen. Macht aber durchaus Sinn.
Jetzt kann ich mir bei den einzelnen Stages überlegen ob ich meine Flatpedalschuhe in 42 oder mein SPD-Raceschuh in 40 anziehe. 
Darf man denn zwischen den Stages seine Schuhe wechseln oder ist das verboten?


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Februar 2014)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Darf man denn zwischen den Stages seine Schuhe wechseln oder ist das verboten?


Das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Zumale es noch keine Aussage darüber gibt, wie es sich verhät, wenn man auf einer Seite das SPD-System und auf der anderen Seite das Flat-Pedal fährt. Ob dann ein Mittelwert gebildet wird?


----------



## Tobiwan (15. Februar 2014)

Gibts was neues zu den Rennterminen?


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Februar 2014)

Hab nichts gelesen, habe eigentlich auf dieses WE gehofft, da jetzt dann Mitte Februar ist. Hilft ja alles nichts...also warten


----------



## Kami (16. Februar 2014)

Habe leider auch nichts neueres und warte mal den morgigen Tag ab... :/


----------



## Christian83 (17. Februar 2014)

So langsam wirds echt Zeit.


----------



## Chefkocher (17. Februar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Habe leider auch nichts neueres und warte mal den morgigen Tag ab... :/



....warum, ist der heutige ein besonderer Tag ?

Die Geduld ist langsam am Ende, Termine werden immer schwerer unterzubringen sein.....


----------



## Trailst4R (17. Februar 2014)

Nicht besonders, allerdings wurde gerüchteweise erwartet, dass die Termine mitte Februar veröffentlicht werden. Waren wohl wirklich nur Gerüchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian83 (18. Februar 2014)

Es ist echt Schade das von EnduroOne keine Infos kommen.....dann warten wir halt weiter.


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. Februar 2014)

Soweit ich was mitbekommen habe, sollen nächste Woche - also letzte Februar-Woche - Infos kommen... warten wir's mal ab ung gehen solange biken  ... oder, wie es passend zu der Veranstaltungsserie hießt: endurieren


----------



## HolgerST (18. Februar 2014)

ab diesen Donnerstag sollten die Termine draußen sein.


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Februar 2014)

HolgerST schrieb:


> ab diesen Donnerstag sollten die Termine draußen sein.



sagt wer ??


----------



## mw.dd (18. Februar 2014)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> sagt wer ??



Noch ein Botschafter...


----------



## ragazza (18. Februar 2014)

Termine liegen fest: 29.02.2014 Eckernförde, 22.04. Dresden, 31.06. Ochsenkopf, 08.08. Marktredwitz-Gletscher, 24.12. Spalt.
Ich komme aus der gleichen Stadt wie die Veranstalter, habs genau gehört.


----------



## Kami (19. Februar 2014)

Wie sagt man so schön: "'s kla'."


----------



## SiK (19. Februar 2014)

ragazza schrieb:


> Termine liegen fest: 29.02.2014 Eckernförde, 22.04. Dresden, 31.06. Ochsenkopf, 08.08. Marktredwitz-Gletscher, 24.12. Spalt.
> Ich komme aus der gleichen Stadt wie die Veranstalter, habs genau gehört.


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Februar 2014)

war da nicht noch ein Rennen am 01.04. auf Sylt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> war da nicht noch ein Rennen am 01.04. auf Sylt?



Ja. Es heißt "Rund um Sylt".


----------



## Christian83 (20. Februar 2014)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt on heute der Tag der Tage ist!


----------



## Chefkocher (20. Februar 2014)

ChristianGP schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt on heute der Tag der Tage ist!



...in Anbetracht der fortschreitenden Zeit und der mittlerweile unverständlichen Kommunikationspolitik des Veranstalters, schmilzt die Hoffnung langsam dahin. Schade...die Pilotveranstaltung in Spalt hatte bei mir einen äußerst positiven, professionellen Eindruck hinterlassen und viel Vorschusslorbeeren erzeugt.
Hier wird immer von Botschaftern gesprochen....komischerweise haben diese jedoch keinerlei Botschaften zu verkünden...welche Funktion sollen diese erfüllen ?


----------



## HolgerST (20. Februar 2014)

darum gibt es Verzögerungen mit den Terminen:

Die meisten Veranstalter zeigen großes Interesse und möchten auch gerne bei der Enduro One Serie dabei sein.Trotzdem haben sie aber Bedenken oder Schwierigkeiten.Beispiele wären: 
·		 Zu wenig Zeit
·		 Zu viele eigene Events
·		 Zu wenig Helfer
·		 Probleme mit Genehmigungen beim Forst, sowie Wald- und Wiesenbesitzern 

Vor allem der letztgenannte Grund legt den Veranstaltern große Steine in den Weg.


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Februar 2014)

Das Problem haben alle anderen auch und die bekommen es hin. Die ungenügende Kommunikation ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## HolgerST (20. Februar 2014)

andere Veranstalter haben in dem Bereich vielleicht viel mehr Erfahrung als Baboons. Baboons hat bis jetzt nur Motorcross - Veranstaltungen gemacht und das ist ja etwas anderes als MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerST (20. Februar 2014)

Außerdem zwingt euch ja keiner an der Serie dran teilzunehmen.


----------



## fuschnick (20. Februar 2014)

HolgerST schrieb:


> darum gibt es Verzögerungen mit den Terminen:
> 
> Die meisten Veranstalter zeigen großes Interesse und möchten auch gerne bei der Enduro One Serie dabei sein.Trotzdem haben sie aber Bedenken oder Schwierigkeiten.Beispiele wären:
> ·		 Zu wenig Zeit
> ...


 
Was ist denn das jetzt für ne Aussage?!?!

Als ob man so etwas nicht im Vorfeld weiß. Und da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob es sich um MX, MTB oder Topfschlagen - Events handelt. 

Die Sache wie hier Baboons ran gegangen ist und jetzt die Leute im Dunkeln stehen gelassen werden bzw. man jetzt so eine Info streut, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Februar 2014)

Eben, was hat das mit der Art des Events zu tun. Das hat für mich auch nichts damit zu tun ob ich das das erste mal oder das dreihunderttausendste mal mache. Diese Art der Kommunikation sollte Taubstummen ohne Hände vorbehalten bleiben. Das man nicht an der Serie teilnehmen muss ist ja ein super Argument


----------



## Chefkocher (20. Februar 2014)

HolgerST schrieb:


> darum gibt es Verzögerungen mit den Terminen:
> 
> Die meisten Veranstalter zeigen großes Interesse und möchten auch gerne bei der Enduro One Serie dabei sein.Trotzdem haben sie aber Bedenken oder Schwierigkeiten.Beispiele wären:
> ·		 Zu wenig Zeit
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist jetzt mal wirklich lächerlich. Baboons hat sich im Vorfeld als professioneller Veranstalter dargestellt und argumentiert jetzt so?
Wenn man eine Enduro-Serie im professionellen Rahmen ankündigt, Kickstarter-Events usw. durchführt, sollte schon klar sein, welche Unwegbarkeiten und Probleme entstehen werden. Insbesondere der letzte Punkt sollte doch wohl sowas von klar gewesen sein. Jeder der biketechnisch im Wald unterwegs ist, kennt dieses Problemfeld zur genüge.  Wenn hier irgendein Wald-und Wiese-Sportverein eine CTF veranstalten möchte, kann ich noch nachvollziehen, dass man die Vorkenntnisse nicht beibringen kann, aber hier???

Gewisse Startschwierigkeiten lasse ich auch bei einem professionellen Veranstalter gelten, wenn das jetzt allerdings die Gründe darstellen, dann fehlen mir wirklich die Worte


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (20. Februar 2014)

Man muss neidlos anerkennen, dass es wirklich innovativ ist, mit ein paar gebastelten Schaubildern, zwei, drei schmissigen Pressemitteilungen und einem Internetauftritt, über 200 Leuten, 30 € aus dem Kreuz zu leiern. Die Prügel beziehen dann ein paar, mit neuen T-Shirts ausgestatteten und zu „Botschaftern“ ernannten, Jungs und Mädels, die doch nur die besten Absichten haben.
Da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass sich die ganze Baboonsbande mit ca. 6.500 € auf die Caymans abgesetzt hat, bin ich gespannt, wie es weiter geht 
Es lebe der Enduro-Hype…


----------



## Christian83 (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bin weiter gespannt wann die Termine kommen. Allerdings ist die Kommunikation echt schlecht. Aber die Botschafter haben es echt nicht leicht. Wie bekommt ihr denn Infos? Läufts da besser?


----------



## Kami (20. Februar 2014)

DIe Problematik der Veranstaltungsort wurde ja schon vor einige Wochen erläutert.
Die Kommunikation könnte definitiv besser sein, das muss man "neidlos anerkennen". Aber solange es keine Neuigkeiten gibt, gibt es auch nichts zu kommunizieren. Mir wurden eben solche Neuigkeiten in Aussicht gestellt, ich hoffe sehr, dass es in den nächsten 24 Stunden etwas zu berichten gibt!
Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass die einzige deutsche Enduroserie inzwischen so schlechte (und schlecht formulierte...) Presse bekommt - und das aus Gründen, die man hätte vermeiden können. Noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht verloren, aber da besteht, ohne Zweifel, Nachbesserungsbedarf.


----------



## Tobiwan (20. Februar 2014)

Zumindest die Termine sollte man inzwischen veröffentlichen, damit man sich die Wochenenden freihalten kann.
Wo das dann stattfindet, ist mir momentan erst einmal Schnuppe! Also, TERMINE!


----------



## mw.dd (20. Februar 2014)

HolgerST schrieb:


> darum gibt es Verzögerungen mit den Terminen:
> 
> Die meisten Veranstalter zeigen großes Interesse und möchten auch gerne bei der Enduro One Serie dabei sein.Trotzdem haben sie aber Bedenken oder Schwierigkeiten.Beispiele wären:
> ·		 Zu wenig Zeit
> ...



Es ist reichlich unverfroren, großspurig eine Rennserie anzukündigen und danach erst jemanden zu suchen, dem die eigentliche Durchführung der Rennen übertragen werden kann. Geht man nicht eigentlich andersrum vor? Also erst die Rennen, dann die Serie?


----------



## Shimon (20. Februar 2014)

Wie hoch muss der Druck den werden bis sich die Damen und Herren entscheiden können. Nicht heiß, nicht kalt, klarer Mist von Enduro One. Ja ja ich brauch ja nicht mitfahren bla bla bla....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (20. Februar 2014)

Wahres Ding. Aber nicht nur Du musst dir da Zeit frei schaufeln, sondern auch die Veranstalter (Streckenhinhaber etc.). Macht ergo keinerlei Sinn, Daten ohne Orte zu veröffentlichen. 
Hoffen wir, dass das bald was gibt. Sonst müssen wir alle nach Chile fliegen. Immerhin ist Nico momentan keiner Konkurenz (der Arme).


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Februar 2014)

Ich habe per Mail auf Nachfrage gesagt bekommen, dass die Termine im März bekannt gegeben werden. Da frage ich mich wie da die Informationspolitik zwischen Veranstaltern und sogenannten Botschaftern ist. Da heißt es einmal Mitte Februar, dann sollte gestern was kommen, teilweise hieß es in der letzten Februarwoche und der Veranstalter selbst gibt auf Nachfrage als Info die super-definierte Antwort "März".


----------



## anattack (21. Februar 2014)

Oh mann, ich hätte mich echt nicht angemeldet, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das so lange dauert mit den Terminen. Aber man hat die Erfahrung ja immer erst, nachdem man sie hätte brauchen können.
Meint Ihr, ich könnte nächstes Jahr noch mal etwas Ähnliches aufziehen und mich dann doch auf die Cayman Inseln absetzen?
Aber es nützt ja alle Aufregung nichts: Ich nutze jetzt die Zeit, um mich auf die Rennen in Eckerförde, Sylt und an der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte vorzubereiten.


----------



## Kami (21. Februar 2014)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Ich habe per Mail auf Nachfrage gesagt bekommen, dass die Termine im März bekannt gegeben werden. Da frage ich mich wie da die Informationspolitik zwischen Veranstaltern und sogenannten Botschaftern ist.


Genausogut wie zu allen anderen, offensichtlich. Was den Begriff irgendwie aushöhlt...


----------



## mac80 (22. Februar 2014)

Da Baboons mit seiner Erfahrung im Durchfuehren diverserer Veranstaltungen geworben hat finde ich es allen Serienstartern gegenueber eine Unverschaemtheit von irgendwelchen Botschaftern gesagt zu bekommen: Zwingt Euch ja keiner Mitzumachen.. / Bitte lasst dass Eure Kunden so anzusprechen und macht endlich Euren Job, ihr seid in Verzug! Es interessiert mich nicht die Bohnen wo oder wer momentan das Problem ist. Denn es haette schon lange geloest sein muessen!

Viele Gruesse und bis bald.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht war bei der (Selbst-?)Ernennung zum "Botschafter" auch mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens...


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Februar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vielleicht war bei der (Selbst-?)Ernennung zum "Botschafter" auch mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens...


Ich bin auch einer der Botschafter und ich mache das nicht, damit mir einer abgeht. Ich mache das, weil ich die Grundidee, die hinter diese Sache steckt, sehr gut und unterstützenswert finde. 
Leider ist ist Informations"flut" tatsächlich nicht wirklich so, wie es sich viele vorgestellt haben. Aber auch ich/wir Botschafter bekommen da auch nicht mehr als das, was alle anderen auch bekommen. Bei den Botschaftern geht es darum Werbung für diese Serie zu machen. Und es ist auch zweifelsohne richtig, dass es ohne Informationen schwierig ist. Aber... wie @Kami es schon richtig geschrieben hat... wo es keine Neuigkeiten gibt's auch nichts zu vermelden.
Auf der anderen Seite... was bringt das ganze Rumgemecker hier? Dass man seinem Unmut mal Lust machen muss und auch sollte ist ja in Ordnung... aber Baboons dann gleich zu beschimpfen? Glaubt hier wirklich jemand, dass denen selbst diese "Hinhaltetaktik" Spaß macht? Meint Ihr nicht auch, dass die auf das ganze "Theater", was hier passiert, liebend gerne verzichtet hätten? Es wurden sicherlich einige Dinge sehr optimistisch angegangen, auf der anderen Seite sind aber sicherlich auch Entscheidungen von Dritten nicht so getroffen worden oder haben sich Dinge ergeben, die anders angedacht waren.
Vielleicht warten wir jetzt einfach mal ab, wann was passiert und gehen solange Biken... Rennen werden so oder so in diesem Jahr gefahren. Ob jetzt ist Spalt, auf Sylt oder in Belgien... keep on racing with a smile on your face


----------



## Kami (23. Februar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vielleicht war bei der (Selbst-?)Ernennung zum "Botschafter" auch mehr der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens...


Genau. Haben uns das alle fein ausgedacht, damit wir endlich mal was zu sagen haben. 
Also echt jetzt. Uns anzufeinden bringt wohl am wenigsten von all den Ideen, die hier so aufgetreten sind.
Ich sehe es inzwischen entspannter. Wenn es noch was wird, werde ich mir auch schon irgendwie Zeit frei machen können; wenn nicht - fahre ich eben doch mehr Rennen anderer Veranstalter. Eine unselige Herumfahrerei wird's ja eh.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Genau. Haben uns das alle fein ausgedacht, damit wir endlich mal was zu sagen haben.
> Also echt jetzt. Uns anzufeinden bringt wohl am wenigsten von all den Ideen, die hier so aufgetreten sind.
> ...



Es liegt mir fern jemanden "anzufeinden". Ein wenig Ironie von wegen "Botschafter ohne Botschaft" sollte aber schon zu erkennen sein...
Ist ja clever von Baboons, alles was Arbeit macht sowie die weniger angenehmen Dinge anderen zu überlassen.

Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: ich fände eine tatsächlich "deutsche" Serie auf attraktiven Strecken gut. Mich k...en nur die Eventfuzzis an, die meinen, jetzt schnell und einfach am Hype mitverdienen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (24. Februar 2014)

Das kam dann wohl falsch rüber. Die Stimmung ist eben etwas ... gereizt, auf allen Seiten. 
Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn sich das Alles hier zum Guten wendet und man sich während eines Rennens einer deutschen Enduro-Serie mal über den Weg läuft. Scheiss Getippe hier immer...


----------



## ElenderKruzefix (24. Februar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mich k...en nur die Eventfuzzis an, die meinen, jetzt schnell und einfach am Hype mitverdienen zu können.



Genau das ist der springende Punkt.
Hier fehlt es offenbar an Herzblut für die Sache. Im Fokus steht der schnelle Euro, sonst nix.


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. Februar 2014)

ElenderKruzefix schrieb:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt.
> Hier fehlt es offenbar an Herzblut für die Sache. Im Fokus steht der schnelle Euro, sonst nix.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das nötige Herzblut fehlt. Die Sache ist doch so - wurde ja auch schon mehrfach beschrieben -, dass Baboons Veranstalter vor Ort sucht, um dann auch den einzelnen Events eine Serie zu machen (zumindest habe ich das immer so verstanden). Wenn man jetzt vor der Problematik steht, dass änfänglich sehr viele Interesselnten sich melden, nachher aber ein Großteil einen Rückzieher macht, dann hat man als Organisator dann natürlich die berümte Karte. 
Hoffe wir mal alle, dass es bald ein paar Daten gibt und sehen dieses jetzt einmal als einen etwas unglücklichen Start an. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass auch Babonns hieraus lernt und gelernt hat und dass es ab dem nächsten Jahr definitv besser wird.
Und unter'm Strick steht doch so oder so der Spaß am Biken...


----------



## Christian83 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bin weiterhin gespannt und bereite mich weiter auf die Rennen der Saison vor!


----------



## Dampfmaschine (24. Februar 2014)

Mag sein, daß einige Veranstalter abgesprungen sind, aber wenn die Serie nicht steht, kann ich mich nicht hinstellen und schon Geld dafür kassieren. Anmeldung ok. Geld verlangen nicht ok. Punkt. Das sollte ein erfahrener Veranstalter wissen.


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2014)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß einige Veranstalter abgesprungen sind, aber wenn die Serie nicht steht, kann ich mich nicht hinstellen und ...



...diese öffentlich ankündigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfmaschine (25. Februar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...diese öffentlich ankündigen.


Danke für die Ergänzung.


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (25. Februar 2014)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:


> ..., aber wenn die Serie nicht steht, kann ich mich nicht hinstellen und schon Geld dafür kassieren...


 
Logo. Man muss nur ENDURO drauf schreiben. ;-)


----------



## dnny (25. Februar 2014)

Einfach nur unglaublich.

Und ja......

Ich muss daran nicht teilnehmen. Ein gutes Argument wenn man das Geld wieder haben möchte. Hat auch wunderbar funktioniert.

PS: Letzte Meldung auf FB vom 6.Januar. Geh ich auf die Baboons FB Seite wird dort mehr kommuniziert über andere Veranstaltungen als über die Enduro One. Lächerlich.


----------



## JDEM (25. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen ob da überhaupt noch was kommt - ich glaub nicht mehr daran. Kommunikation wurde ja komplett eingestellt, da tun mir auch schon die "Botschafter" leid.


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Februar 2014)

Ich wart jetzt noch bis zur Öffnung vom ersten SRAM Rennen in Terlago - wenn die Anmeldung dort vor der Veröffentlichung der Rennterminen von Enduro One öffnet, dann hab ich meine Rennserie gefunden....


----------



## JDEM (1. März 2014)




----------



## Twenty-1 (1. März 2014)

also... aus sehr sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass in den nächsten Tagen was kommen wird  Nur was kommen wird...???!?!


----------



## mw.dd (1. März 2014)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> also... aus sehr sicherer Quelle weiß ich, dass in den nächsten Tagen was kommen wird  Nur was kommen wird...???!?!



Die Quelle ist wahrscheinlich Post #179?


----------



## Trailst4R (1. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wird die Serie dann abgesagt


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist wahrscheinlich Post #179?


nein, aber wir haben dann wohl dieselbe Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raenii (4. März 2014)

Habe soeben meine 30 Euro ohne Aufforderung zurücküberwiesen bekommen...


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2014)

raenii schrieb:


> Habe soeben meine 30 Euro ohne Aufforderung zurücküberwiesen bekommen...


wie ? was ? du bekamst die 30.- € zurück, ohne dass du es wolltest ?


----------



## raenii (4. März 2014)

ja! :/


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2014)

ich denke, dann ist alles klar. Mein Kalender war eh schon voll


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2014)

doppelpost, sorry


----------



## Trailst4R (4. März 2014)

Seltsame Vorgehensweise. Auch hier mal wieder mangelhafte Kommunikation. Habe eben geschaut, ich habe nichts überwiesen bekommen. Dachte eigentlich es kommt die Woche endlich mal was vom Organisator direkt statt immer nur Gerüchte -.-


----------



## slimlynx (4. März 2014)

Bei mir sind auch die 30€ wieder zurück überwiesen worden :-(


----------



## fuschnick (4. März 2014)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird die Serie dann abgesagt



Gratuliere.. der Kandidat hat hundert Punkte.


----------



## Trailst4R (4. März 2014)

Gibts schon eine offizielle Absage oder hält Baboons es nicht einmal für nötig ein Statement im Falle des Nichtzustandekommens der Serie abzugeben? Auf die hundert Punkte hätte ich eigentlich gern verzichtet :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (4. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen...
Offiziell gibt es morgen ein Statement von Baboons. Die Serie wird stattfinden, allerdings sehr verschlankt, was auch der Grund für die Rückerstattung ist. 
Alles weitere gibt's dann wie gesagt morgen von hochoffizieller Stelle.

Cheers,
Fy.


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. März 2014)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Gratuliere.. der Kandidat hat hundert Punkte.



erfreulicher Weise ist Deine "Feststellung" falsch 
Kami hat ja schon was dazu geschrieben... also einfach mal bis heute Mittag warten...


----------



## Christian83 (5. März 2014)

Man ey.....naja besser verschlankt als keine Rennen.


----------



## Trailst4R (5. März 2014)

Das ist ja immerhin etwas und freut mich, dass es doch noch klappt. Bin gespannt wo/wann es Rennen geben wird!


----------



## Christian83 (5. März 2014)

Allerdings wurde bei mir noch kein Geld zurück überwiesen.


----------



## Trailst4R (5. März 2014)

Bei mir auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (5. März 2014)

Grad ne Mail von denen bekommen:

"Lieber Mountainbiker,


vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung. Es hat etwas gedauert, aber nun stehen die beiden ersten Enduro One-Termine für die Saison 2014 fest. Wir freuen uns auf Dich am 23./24. August (Ochsenkopf) und am 6./7. September (Wipperfürth).


Wir stehen für Fairplay im Sport und allen Beteiligten gegenüber. Die angekündigten Vorteile unseres Konzeptes, wie beispielsweise Einschreibe- und Anmeldegebühr, das bei unserer Motorsport-Serie seit mittlerweile zwölf Jahren perfekt funktioniert, können wir in diesem Jahr leider noch nicht vollständig umsetzen.* Wenn Du diese Zeilen liest, ist deshalb Deine Überweisung der Einschreibegebühr für die Saison 2014 nicht mehr nötig!**


Keine Sorge: Enduro One ist natürlich weiter am Start. Wir werden nach wie vor zusätzliche Veranstalter für die laufende Saison 2014 suchen und es wird in jedem Fall eine veranstaltungsübergreifende Saisonwertung aller Teilnehmer an Enduro One-Veranstaltungen geben. Mit allen Startern und frischgebackenen Enduro One-Meistern wollen wir dann in die Enduro One-Serie 2015 starten.

Die Anmeldung zu den einzelnen Enduro One-Veranstaltungen 2014 öffnet spätestens acht Wochen vor der jeweiligen Veranstaltung online unter www.enduro-one.com.


Wir wollen den Mountainbike-Enduro-Sport voranbringen. Gerne hätten wir bereits 2014 mehr geschafft. Sicher ist, wir bleiben dran und freuen uns auf Deine Teilnahme.


Dein Enduro One-Team

--



*)   Nach dem Enduro One-Serienkonzept profitieren eingeschriebene Fahrer bei fünf Rennen pro Jahr. Diese Zahl an Rennen können wir für 2014 derzeit noch nicht garantieren.

**)  Sollte dennoch bereits überwiesen haben, wende dich unter [email protected] an uns. Gerne lassen wir dir diese Gebühr umgehend zurückgehen."


----------



## Trailst4R (5. März 2014)

Interessant, dass manche einfach ohne Mail schon die Kohle zurücküberwiesen bekommen haben, manche wiederrum weder Kohle noch Info haben und manche scheinbar die Info und keine Kohle. Heilloses durcheinander 

Immerhin, zum Ochsenkopf werde ich es bei diesem Termin wohl schaffen - wird wohl eine 1-Rennen-Serie 

/edit:

Es gibt jetzt erstmals offizielle Infos auf der Homepage:

http://enduro-one.com/index.php/news


----------



## Kami (5. März 2014)

@Trailst4R: Ich nehme an, dass sich das mit der Kohle die Tage ergeben wird. 
Zudem ist wohl auch noch an jeden eingeschriebenen Fahrer ein kleines... Entschuldigungsschreiben unterwegs.

Es ist schade, dass die Serie als solche 2014 wohl nicht starten wird. Aber vielleicht kommen zu den 2 Terminen bisher ja doch noch das ein oder andere Überraschungsevent dazu. Wer weiß. Für 2015 weiß Baboons nun aber immerhin, dass zu den Strecken frühzeitige Planung nötig ist.


----------



## JDEM (5. März 2014)

Den zweiten Termin find ich äußerst ungünstig, aber vll. kann man da ja noch was dran ändern. Gleichzeitig ist hier in Olpe (ca. 30km weiter) der Gravity NRW Cup zu Gast.


----------



## *Souly* (5. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute die oben gepostete Mail als Brief bekommen. Es war auch ein kleines Präsent als Entschuldigung dabei.

Blöd nur, dass der zweite Termin mitten in meinem Atlantikurlaub liegt...
Der erste Termin ist genau vor der Eurobike, aber das geht grad noch so.

Grüße


----------



## Trailst4R (5. März 2014)

Jop bei mir kam auch Post an! Mal schauen, vielleicht ergeben sich im Laufe der Saison ja doch noch mehr Rennen in der Serie, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm. Was mir eine Lehre ist: ich lasse mich nicht mehr so festlegen wenn da Termin und Eventmäßig noch nichts steht. Hab mich bei der Saisonplanung schon davon beeinflussen lassen


----------



## PlanB (5. März 2014)

Mager, mager! Nach so viel Bohei stehen am Ende zwei Renntermine. Vor ein paar Seiten wurde ich noch schief angemacht, weil ich die Voreinschreibung ohne Bekanntgabe eines einzigen Termins kritisiert habe, jetzt bekommen die Leute ihr Geld zurück...  

Ich freue mich auf zumindest zwei weitere Enduro-Termine und wünsche den Veranstaltern alles Gute. Woran immer es letztendlich gelegen hat - vielleicht sollte man beim nächsten Mal im Vorfeld etwas kleinere Brötchen backen...


----------



## Phil87 (5. März 2014)

Das Rennen am Ochsenkopf scheint ja dann gleichzeitig mit dem IXS Rookies Cup #3 zu sein. (Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11/04/ixs-rennkalender-2014/)

Edit:
Oder scheinbar war der nur zu diesem Termin geplant. Laut offizieller HP gibt es wohl kein drittes Rennen im Rookies Cup. (http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/index...rennkalender-2014&catid=27&Itemid=741&lang=de)


----------



## PlanB (5. März 2014)

Da hat der Ochsenkopf wahrscheinlich auf Enduro umgeschwenkt.  Am gleichen Wochenende findet noch das vierte Rennen der European Enduro Series am Reschenpass statt, aber die Veranstaltung spricht in meinen Augen eine andere Zielgruppe an, insofern also vertretbar.


----------



## Kami (6. März 2014)

> Rookis Cup is eh fürn Arsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian83 (22. April 2014)

Lizenzfahrer sollten diese Rennen meiden! Sie sind nicht beim BDR angemeldet.


----------



## jan84 (22. April 2014)

Oder der Veranstalter sollte anmelden .


----------



## Christian83 (22. April 2014)

Das wäre die beste Lösung bin auch davon ausgegangen das sie das getan haben.


----------



## Kami (23. April 2014)

ChristianGP schrieb:


> Lizenzfahrer sollten diese Rennen meiden! Sie sind nicht beim BDR angemeldet.


Das Problem ist meines Erachtens gelöst, es gab hierzu in diesem Thread auch mal eine Diskussion dazu... BDR wird es wohl dieses Jahr auch wieder dulden. Man möge mich bei entgegenstehenden Tatsachen bitte berichtigen.


----------



## jan84 (23. April 2014)

Kami schrieb:


> Das Problem ist meines Erachtens gelöst, es gab hierzu in diesem Thread auch mal eine Diskussion dazu... BDR wird es wohl dieses Jahr auch wieder dulden. Man möge mich bei entgegenstehenden Tatsachen bitte berichtigen.



In dem Newsbeitrag dazu (EnduroOne Anmeldung offen) kam aus Richtung BDR der Kommentar, dass die Duldung im Falle der EnduroOne Serie nicht der Fall sei. Im Gegensatz zu vielen kleinen Rennen (von Vereinen/ sozialer Aspekt) bei denen es geduldet wird sei die EnduroOne Serie ein rein kommerzielles Projekt. Hier ist wohl mit kontrollen zu rechnen.

Mir pers. isses zu blöd, ich spar mir die EnduroOne Rennen.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Kami (23. April 2014)

Oha, das war mir neu!
Uncool. Andererseits mal wieder typisch BDR, aber was soll man sich beschweren. -.-*


----------



## jan84 (23. April 2014)

Naja ich seh in dem Fall jetzt irgendwie wenig schwarzen Peter beim BDR. Den EnduroOne Leuten sollte bekannt gewesen sein, dass die uUst auf bekanntere Starter verzichten müssen. Finds nur bissle schade (wenn auch bedingt verständlich), dass nicht explizit auf die Problematik hingewiesen wird. Denke mal, dass es dieses Jahr beim Enduro relativ viele Lizenzneulinge gibt und sich viele der Problematik garnicht bewusst sind...


----------



## Kami (24. April 2014)

Sag ja, was soll man sich beschweren.
Generell ist diese Enduro-Geschichte, insbesondere was das Reglement angeht, noch etwas unausgegohren. Erst Anfang diesen Jahres kam ja eine Klassifizierung und damit die Klarheit, dass eine Lizenz hier überhaupt Sinn macht. Ich habe zum Beispiel drauf verzichtet (und ärgere mich jetzt wieder mit Attesten und Co rum. -.-).
Enduro One soll eben auch und vor allem den Breitensport ansprechen, nicht die oberen 10 unseres Sportes. Hat, wie so vieles, mindestens zwei Seiten.


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. April 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Den EnduroOne Leuten sollte bekannt gewesen sein, dass die uUst auf bekanntere Starter verzichten müssen.


Wie Kami es schon richtig beschrieben hat richtet die Enduro One Serie vorrangig an Breitensportler, die eben keine Lizenz haben. Es soll ja auch als Ergänzung zu z.B. der SSES gesehen werden. Daher finde ich es nicht sooo problematisch, wobei mich es selbst auch betreffen wird. 
Und wer weiß... vielleicht überlegt es sich der BDR ja nochmal 

Ich habe gestern zufällig mal mit jemandem von der DIMB gesprochen... seine private Meinung war auch wie meine, dass man grundsätzlich unterscheiden müsse zwischen (Semi-)Profi-Fahrern oder extrem erfolgreichen Hobby-Fahrern und eben solchen Fahrern, die eine Lizenz lösen, damit sie sich z.B. im Ausland einfacher anmelden können. Wobei man da wieder die Frage gestellt bekommen könnte, wo und bei wem der Schnitt gemacht wird, was dann wiederum zu Dikussionen führen wird... ach... alles nicht so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (24. April 2014)

Interessante Diskussion. Ich stell mir eher die Frage warum ein Veranstalter die 100 Euro Anmeldegebühr scheut und wegen den paar Kröten den Lizenzlern die Sache erschwert. Nur weil er seine eigenen Regeln unbedingt durchsetzen will ? Ich versteh das ehrlich gesagt absolut nicht. Vor allem da bei E1 ein in Relation zum Angebot fürstliche Startgebühren eingefordert werden.
Was auch hart an der Grenze ist, ist die Verteilung von GPS Daten der Trails die von anderen Vereinen in Absprache mit dem Forst nicht kommuniziert werden sollten. Einfach aus Gründen der Nachhaltigkeit. Das ist Unternehmen mit rein wirtschaftlichen Interessen leider so ziemlich schnuppe - Hauptsache der Rubel rollt.

Veranstalter melden beim BDR sogar reine Hobbyrennen an um einfach auch versicherungstechnisch abgesichert zu sein. Das ganze liest sich immer so dass wir jeden Breitensportler in nen Käfig stecken sobald dieser auf einer angemeldeten Veranstaltung aufkreuzt...


----------



## jan84 (24. April 2014)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Wie Kami es schon richtig beschrieben hat richtet die Enduro One Serie vorrangig an Breitensportler, die eben keine Lizenz haben. Es soll ja auch als Ergänzung zu z.B. der SSES gesehen werden. Daher finde ich es nicht sooo problematisch, wobei mich es selbst auch betreffen wird.[...]



Die Ausrichtung der Serie ist klar, aber wie Du geschrieben hast gibts ja einfach verschiedene Gründe ne Lizenz zu ziehen (Versicherung, einfachere Anmeldung/weniger Papierkram - gerade im Ausland, je nach Rennen ggf. ne Stage mehr, ...). Die Leistung würde ich dabei sogar noch relativ weit hinten einordnen (ich rede jetzt von Fahrern die mehr als 1-2 Rennen im Jahr fahren). Gerade das Papierkram Argument und die Versicherung wird wahrscheinlich viele Endurofahrer dieses Jahr zum ersten mal zur Lizenz gebracht haben vermute ich.
Das EnduroOne Rennen in Spalt war letztes Jahr echt ne gelungene Veranstaltung (mit Schwachstellen, die hat aber fast jede Veranstaltung), von daher hätte ich Lust auf ggf. 1-2 Rennen von denen dieses Jahr gehabt, der fade Beigeschmack wird aber immer größer... Schade...



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> [...] Vor allem da bei E1 ein in Relation zum Angebot fürstliche Startgebühren eingefordert werden.
> Was auch hart an der Grenze ist, ist die Verteilung von GPS Daten der Trails die von anderen Vereinen in Absprache mit dem Forst nicht kommuniziert werden sollten. Einfach aus Gründen der Nachhaltigkeit. Das ist Unternehmen mit rein wirtschaftlichen Interessen leider so ziemlich schnuppe - Hauptsache der Rubel rollt.[...]


Startgebühren: Da greifen EES und SSES aber dieses Jahr verglichen zu den letzten Jahren auch ordentlich zu. Ich wart mal Riva ab um mir meine Meinung zu bilden .
GPS Daten: Wer verteilt da was?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. April 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Startgebühren: Da greifen EES und SSES aber dieses Jahr verglichen zu den letzten Jahren auch ordentlich zu. Ich wart mal Riva ab um mir meine Meinung zu bilden .
> GPS Daten: Wer verteilt da was?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


Zumindest sind das angemeldete Rennen. Ok einen Beförderungsservice wird es da evt. auch nicht geben. Dafür handelt racement langfristig ohne irgendwelche beteiligten Ämter etc. zu vergraulen. So wird man langfristig seinen Spaß an den Trails haben.

Man hört dass örtliche Vereine derzeit größere Probleme haben da die Leute von E1 offenbar GPS Daten von Tracks veröffentlicht haben. Ausgerechnet von Trails, bei denen es Vereinbarungen mit Forst etc. geben hat. So weit zumindest aus eigentlich glaubwürdigen Quellen.


----------



## jan84 (24. April 2014)

Ok, das ist dann schlechter Stil.


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. April 2014)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Man hört dass örtliche Vereine derzeit größere Probleme haben da die Leute von E1 offenbar GPS Daten von Tracks veröffentlicht haben. Ausgerechnet von Trails, bei denen es Vereinbarungen mit Forst etc. geben hat. So weit zumindest aus eigentlich glaubwürdigen Quellen.



Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal diese glaubwürdigen Quellen dazu bewegen sich hier auch mal zu äußern. Wenn da nämlich wirklich was dran ist, dann erweisen die Leute von E1 allen Bikern nämlich einen Bärendienst. Und Rubel hin oder her... das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die das mit voller Absicht machen. Denn letztendlich würden sie sich damit ja die eigene Geschäftsgrundlage mutwillig kaputt machen...
Und auch hier wäre mal eine Äußerung von E1 angebracht...


----------



## triggerfingerc (25. April 2014)

Warum so viel Aufregung?

Wenn ich mir ansehe, was Enduro one anbietet und für wen primär die Rennen ausgerichtet sind, freu ich mich. Der typische Hobbyfahrer, der nicht auch noch im Ausland um Platzierungen kämpfen kann (oder will), sondern einfach nur an einer gut gemachten Veranstaltung seines Lieblingssportes teilnehmen will (evtl. auch mal spontan), braucht kein Rennen für Lizenzler. Das schreckt den Hobbyfahrer ab. Und sollten wir nicht grundsätzlich über jede neue Aktivität froh sein, die diesen geilen Sport weiter bringt?
Wenn der BDR hier nichts brauchbares anbietet, ist es doch nur ideal, wenn andere dies tun. Wenn dies dann auch noch unkompliziert abläuft, um so besser.
Ich kenne Lizenzfahrer, die trotzdem teilnehmen. Es scheint zu funktionieren. 
Entspannt euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triggerfingerc (25. April 2014)

.... am Ochsenkopf sind Lizenzfahrer willkommen!
Na also.


----------



## HolgerST (29. Mai 2014)

welche örtlichen vereine haben die Probleme den? habe nix gehört bzw gelesen ausser hier, das gps Daten heraus gegeben wurden.


----------



## Christian83 (30. Mai 2014)

Das glaube ich das Lizenzfahrer am Ochsenkopf Willkommen sind. WIe der BDR das findet ist eine andere Frage! Nach Aussage vom MTB-Koordinator des BDR sind die Rennen nicht angemeldet und sollten entsprechend von Lizenzfahrern gemieden werden! Blöd ist es von beiden Seiten....ich bin totaler Hobbyfahrer, habe eine Lizenz damit es in Italien und Österreich günstiger und einfacher wird und fahre da auch in der Hobbyklasse. Würde sehr gern die E1 Rennen fahren, weil ich auch einfach nur Lust dazu habe aber leider wird es mir nicht möglich sein, weil ich keine Sperre riskieren will.


----------



## onkel_c (5. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="ChristianGP, post: 12029502, member: 291021" Würde sehr gern die E1 Rennen fahren, weil ich auch einfach nur Lust dazu habe aber leider wird es mir nicht möglich sein, weil ich keine Sperre riskieren will.[/QUOTE]

deine entscheidung, klar. aber man kann es nicht oft genug sagen: wenn der bdr seine lizenzinhaber ernst nimmt, dann sperrt er sie nicht wenn sie an solch einer veranstaltung teilnehmen. ich denke derjenige lizenzinhaber würde dann nie mehr eine lizenz lösen, inklusive der negativwerbung die er wohl hinsichtlich bdr betreiben würde.

das angebot an rennen im 'örtlichen raum' ist zb bei mir überschaubar. ich habe keine lust ständig hunderte von kilometern am wochenende abzuspulen um mal ein rennen zu bestreiten. ich finde man muss auch mal die kirche im dorf lassen.

andernfalls müsste der bdr eine klasseneinteilung nebst punktevergabe einführen. dann wird das ganze transparent und macht auch sinn.
nur wird die schnittmenge dann noch kleiner.

interessant finde ich immer wieder, dass seitens des bdr lediglich darauf verwiesen wird, dass eine anmeldung des rennens beim bdr lediglich 100€ (für was?) koste. von verpflichtungen des veranstalters gegenüber dem bdr und den sportlern wird aber nie gesprochen...


----------



## Laurenz_NRD (23. Juli 2014)

Suche Fahrgemeinschaft!

Hallo zusammen, 
ist hier eventuell jemand an einer Fahrgemeinschaft aus dem Ruhrgebiet/Bergischen interessiert? Sind zu zweit und bisher ohne Auto und bevor wir eins leihen wollte ich mich mal hier erkundigen... Bei Interesse gerne PM schreiben oder antworten! 
Danke und Grüße aus Essen


----------



## Laurenz_NRD (23. Juli 2014)

...geht natürlich um das Rennen am Ochsenkopf...


----------



## triggerfingerc (27. Juli 2014)

Achtung!!
An alle Interessenten für das Ochsenkopfrennen von Enduro one:

Dieses Rennen ist verbindlich und offiziell vom Verband für Lizenzfahrer freigegeben. 
Es werden definitiv bekannte Lizenzfahrer starten, das ist auch bereits sicher!
Also: 
Jeder, auch der Lizenzfahrer, ist willkommen und kann sich sicher sein, keine Sperre zu riskieren.
Veranstalter ist der WSV Oberwarmensteinach, der auch diese Veranstaltung offiziell beim Verband angemeldet hat.


----------



## nickname75 (27. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde gerne an ein Enduro Rennen Teilnehmen, gerade am E1 weil es von mir nicht weit weg ist und vor allem um mal reinzuschnuppern. Mich scheut es als Anfänger mit fast 40zig lenzen an einem Rennen teilzunehmen, wo nur Junge Profis bzw. Halbprofis sind, da fühlt man sich verloren. Es ist für Einsteiger oder für leute wie mich, die einfach mal in so ein Rennen reinschnuppern fun und Spaß haben wollen Abechreckend, wenn man sich erst eine  Lizenz holen muss um an einer Veranstaltungen teilnehmen zu dürfen wo nur Profis sind.
Wenn ich mich bei welchen oder jemanden anschließen darf für das Rennen in Wipperfürth und die einen Anfänger mit ziehen und alles mal so ein bissel erklären dann würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## HolgerST (27. Juli 2014)

betriebe den sport auch erst wieder seit einem Jahr wieder und man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. ich wurde von rennen zu rennen immer besser. also keine Angst haben. ist alles sehr entspannend bei den rennen


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Juli 2014)

@nickname75 Das ist bei Dir vielleicht falsch angekommen, aber für dieses Rennen am Ochsenkopf brauchst Du keine Lizenz. Es war eher so, dass es eingeltich nicht für Lizenzfahrer zugelassen war; also hätten anfänglich nur Hobbyfahrer starten dürfen. Und das wurde jetzt geändert, sodass Du als Anfänger auch mal die Chance hast mit Profis zu fahren. Also... anmelden, hinfahren, Spaß haben 

Und was Wipperfürth angeht... schick mir mal 'ne PN. Wir können uns da gerne treffen und zusammen fahren  Ich bin zwar schon einige Rennen mitgefahren, sodass ich Dir sicherlich das eine odr andere erklären kann, aber um die Ohren werde ich Dir sicherlich nicht fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian83 (29. Juli 2014)

Nur weil man eine Lizenz hat heißt es nicht das man ein Profi ist. Ich besitze z.B. eine um Kosten und Aufwand bei Rennen im ausland zu sparen und bin noch dazu Versichert.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2014)

ChristianGP schrieb:


> ...und bin noch dazu Versichert.



In welchem Umfang?


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Juli 2014)

ChristianGP schrieb:


> Nur weil man eine Lizenz hat heißt es nicht das man ein Profi ist. Ich besitze z.B. eine um Kosten und Aufwand bei Rennen im ausland zu sparen und bin noch dazu Versichert.



Ok... damit hast Du Recht  Ich war beim Schreiben gedanklich bei zwei Sachen und habe es vermischt 
Aber... da auch Enduro-Profis mit Lizenz dort antreten werden (davon gehe ich jetzt mal ganz stark aus), war die Aaussage sooo falsch auch wieder nicht   
Aber... genau aus den von Dir aufgeführten Gründen habe ich auch schon überlegt mir eine Lizenz zu lösen


----------



## nickname75 (29. Juli 2014)

Wie geschrieben ich bin Anfänger, noch kein Enduro-MTB-Rennen oder sonstiges im MTB bereich gefahren, momentan fahre ich halt so ein bissel alleine rum. Rallyesport den habe ich aber bis vor 6 Jahren ca. 15 Jahre betrieben. Letztes Jahr wurde Krebs bei mir festgestellt, hatte zwei behandlungen und ca. 20kg zugenommen damit der Stoffwechsel wieder im Schwung kommt, habe ich mir nach der behandlungen ein MTB gekauft und so wie ich konnte und lust hatte bin ich gefahren, so habe ich nach Jahren wieder mit fahrradfahren angefangen.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (30. Juli 2014)

also fahrrad fahren und an einem enduro rennen teilnehmen. da liegen schon mehr als zwei welten dazwischen. selbst ich als viel fahrender hobbysportler (hauptsächlich marathon) würde ohne fahrtechnikkurse nicht unbedingt einfach daran teilnehmen. das verletzungsrisiko ist hierbei schon erheblich höher!!
es bringt ja auch nix wenn du 50% der strecke schieben musst!


----------



## HolgerST (30. Juli 2014)

jeder fängt mal klein an. hab auch erst letztes Jahr angefangen und das ohne fahrtechnikkurs und werde immer schneller und sichere.


----------



## nickname75 (30. Juli 2014)

Kommt doch immer darauf an wie man Fahrrad fährt ob einfach geschmeidig durch die Landschaft radelt also tourt, oder geschmeidig durch die Landschaft aber mit Vollgas die Feld und Waldwege durchquert wenn es denn dann die Gegebenheiten zulassen. Aber probieren geht über Studieren. Als Neuling bzw. Anfänger und dem Alter entsprechend denke ich mal das man seine grenzen kennen sollte, man ist ja kein Draufgänger mehr.


----------



## Man-X (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch vor anzufangen Rennen zu fahren 
Bim mir aber über den genauem Ablauf eines erduro Rennens noch im unklaren 
Könnte das vielleicht kurz jemand erleutern


----------



## Twenty-1 (30. Juli 2014)

Um mal einen kurze und knappe Erklärung/Erläuterung zu geben:
Bei einem Enduro-Rennen fährt man i.d.R. einen Rundkurs von ca. 30-40 km; also ähnlich einer kleinen bzw, mittleren Runde bei einem Marathon. Der Unterschied ist jedoch, dass ein Großteil der Strecke ohne Zeitnahme gefahren wirdund man ca. 6 Wertungsprüfungen, auf denen die Zeit gestoppt wird, absolviert. Die Summe der jeweiligen Zeiten ergibt dann das Gessamtergebnis und somit auch die Rangliste. Je nach Veranstaltung und Ort kann so ein Rennen über 1-2 Tage gehen. Neben dem Rennsport ist sicherlich die enspannte Atmosphäre da Besondere an diesem Format. "Entspannt den Berg rauf und Vollgas runter" 
Je nach Veranstalter kann auf den Stages entweder in beliebiger Reihenfolge gestartet werden oder es erfolgt nach aufsteigenden Nummern (so z.B. bei Easyphone Cup in Belgien). Evtl. wird auch zu Beginn des Rennens ein Prolog abgehalten, der dann die Startaufstellung festlegt. Wie man sieht... 1.000 und 1 Möglichkeit... alles kann, nichts muss 
Das Anmelden vor Ort selbst ist eigentlich auch überall gleich: Anstellen, Namen nennen, Nummer erhalten, ggf. Pfandgeld für den Transponder hinterlegen, raus gehen, Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (30. Juli 2014)

die Enduro One Botschafter-Trikots sind da 
http://www.bikebrigade.de/enduro-one-botschafter-trikots-sind-da/


----------



## DH-Virus (18. August 2014)

Hier ne Kleine Vorschau auf die "Pokale/Preise" für das Ochsenkopf Race;-simd noch nicht ganz fertig......


----------



## shield (19. August 2014)

geiler scheiss - jetzt werd ich mich auf jeden fall anstrengen 

so n carbon sattel wäre ja was feiner


----------



## achimrotwild (19. August 2014)

Nochmal an die Anfänger: Lizenzinhaber kann jeder sagt nix über können. Manche holen die nur zum angeben. Trotzdem würde ich erst mal den ein oder anderen Bikepark besuchen, um zu schauen, wie es läuft. Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es bei Rennen immer Teilnehmer, die auf racemodus umschalten und wenig Ruecksicht nehmen. In jedem Fall sollte man sich eher hinten im Startblock aufstellen, dann können die ambitionierten schon mal losheizen.


----------



## achimrotwild (19. August 2014)

Haette noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Fahre von Westen quer durch Deutschland. Umweg sollte nicht zu groß sein.


----------



## mw.dd (20. August 2014)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem würde ich erst mal den ein oder anderen Bikepark besuchen, um zu schauen, wie es läuft. Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es bei Rennen immer Teilnehmer, die auf racemodus umschalten und wenig Ruecksicht nehmen. In jedem Fall sollte man sich eher hinten im Startblock aufstellen, dann können die ambitionierten schon mal losheizen.



Ich dachte es geht um "Enduro"? Oder wird das eine Massenstart-Enduro in einem Bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerST (20. August 2014)

ist kein massenstart-rennen


----------



## achimrotwild (20. August 2014)

So wie ich es gelesen habe wird in Startbloecken gefahren. Nicht in Einzelstarts.
Lt. starterliste sind mehrere, die zusammen losfahren. Alle 6 min. Ein Block. Ich bin in Block 8 und die Startzeit ist bei allen in dem Block gleich. Vlt. Habe ich das auch falsch verstanden.


----------



## morph027 (20. August 2014)

Da gehts sicherlich eher darum, dass nicht 250 Leute an der ersten Stage anstehen. Sondern nur der eine Block...und dort wird dann einzeln mit Abstand gestartet....So war es bei der TT ...


----------



## achimrotwild (20. August 2014)

O.k. Das hoffe ich. Denn so ist es auch in Belgien.


----------



## morph027 (20. August 2014)

Alles andere wäre auf Mittelgebirgstrails schon fahrlässige Körperverletzung


----------



## triggerfingerc (20. August 2014)

Der Start erfolgt quasi neutralisiert, in die gewerteten Stages fährt dann jeder einzeln mit ausreichend Abstand, so dass man in diesem Bereich die Strecke für sich alleine hat. Jeder kann sich so viel oder so wenig Stress machen, wie er will.


----------



## shield (22. August 2014)

ich bin ja mal eher aufs wetter gespannt....


----------



## achimrotwild (22. August 2014)

Die Bilder auf FB von der Location sind schon mal vielversprechend.


----------



## *Souly* (22. August 2014)

ohh ja das sind sie!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. August 2014)

Irgenjemand hier der mitfährt? Ne Ahnung was mit den Ergebnissen des prologs ist? Die sollten ja direkt online sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (23. August 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Irgenjemand hier der mitfährt? Ne Ahnung was mit den Ergebnissen des prologs ist? Die sollten ja direkt online sein...


sind sie auch. Unter "Ergebnisse" ;-)


----------



## EL Pablo (24. August 2014)

Was für ein chaos gestern. Zum glück war es heute zumindest etwas besser.


----------



## jan84 (25. August 2014)

Mein Fazit:
- Samstag ziemliches Chaos (keine Ansagen was trainiert werden darf, unterschiedliche Infos von unterschiedlichen Leuten die irgendwie mit den Veranstaltern in Verbindung zu bringen sind, unzureichende Beschilderung der Strecke, teilweise gefährliche Situationen da eine Stage (die eigentlich wohl nicht trainiert werden sollte, wo dann aber doch Fahrer durch einen Streckenposten reingeschickt wurden) von vielen Wanderern begangen war).
- Das Bullheadhouse ist zum Übernachten in Ordnung (Zimmer ok, Frühstück ok, Preisleistung gut), paar Bier kann man da auch noch gut trinken. Zum Abendessen würde ich das nächste mal woanders hin gehen.
- Das Rennen am Sonntag hat Spaß gemacht, die Strecken waren für meinen Geschmack echt ne Gute Mischung aus Konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Anforderungen. Von S4 Stellen hab ich garnichts gesehen, S3 konnte man in einige wenige Stellen hineininterpretieren (In der ausschreibung hieß es zum technischen Anspruch bis S3/S4).

Ich denke bei den Problemen kam ne Mischung aus (zu) wenig organisatorischer Erfahrung und wenig Erfahrung mit Endurorennen allgemein beim lokalen Veranstalter zusammen. 
50 Euro Startgebühren warens, für 25 Euro hätte ich gesagt es wär in Ordnung gewesen. Meine Meinung.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## shield (25. August 2014)

Kann mich dir nur anschließen und dazufügen:

- ans Ende jeder Stage ein streckenposten der mit ner Fahne winkt dass fertig ist

- mehr Verpflegung für den Preis! (Evtl Abendessen und mehr Stationen)


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. August 2014)

So, ich möchte auch mal ein kleines Fazit loswerden. 
Aber zunächst muss man bei den vorangegangenen Kritiken unterscheiden, was im Bereich der Organisatoren fällt und was nicht. 
50.- hin oder her, wenn man das kritisieren will muss man auch die Rechnung der Veranstalter kennen. Aussagen wie "50.- für einen Müsliriegel und ne alte Mountainbike-Bravo" sind ja echt Quatsch. Obwohl ich auch sagen muss, die 50er Marke war für mich die Schallmauer. Glaube vor Absage der eigentlichen Serie war der Einzelstart noch etwas höher und da wäre ich weder einzeln NOCH in der Serie gestartet.
Und zur Unterkunft: Das Bullhead Haus hat z.Bsp nix mir Orga zu tun und deren Essen noch weniger. Die hatten nen Bierstand, das war top! Wir selbst sind in einer unsäglich günstigen Ferienwohnung untergekommen, was unglaublich praktisch war. Terrasse, eigener Eingang, Küche und mehr als genug Platz. Die sind froh wenn die die Dinger im Sommer vermieten, auch wenn es nur für eine Nacht ist, obwohl ich gerne etwas länger geblieben wäre.

Zum Event: Auch hier muss man alles bisschen in Relation setzen: 
Für's Training waren eigetnlich nur 2 Stages angedacht. Am Ende bin ich 5 davon gefahren. Nur bei der Stage 1 dachten wir, das Steinfeld im Downhill würde auch dazugehören. War vielleicht für manche auch besser, dass es nicht so war. Wanderer hatte ich auch WÄHREND eines Rennens, zuletzt beim Sigma Marathon und das ist echt ne top organisierte Veranstatlung. Wenn also welche beim Training auf ner ner nicht freigegebenen (?) Stage rumlaufen, dann ist es halt so.
Was man durchaus noch Verbessern kann ist die Beschilderung. Gerade bei Stage 3: Da kommt man auf nen Waldweg, denkt sie ist vorbei und dabei geht sie noch ewig weiter. Zum Glück war das aus dem Training schon bekannt. Die Beschilderung der Transfers, geraed nach Stage 5 war etwas zu spärlich. Und ob man da ewig ne Strasse lang kurbeln muss stelle ich auch mal in Frage. Kenne aber auch die Gegend nicht, zwecks Alternativen.

Zu guter letzt wäre etwas mehr Musik und "Partystimmung" im Start/Zielbereich nicht verkehrt gewesen, hätte vielleicht dem miesen Wetter (auch wenn der Ansager es schönreden wollte) womöglich etwas entgegengewirkt...

Endfazit: Für mein erste Endurorennen hat es echt Spaß gemacht, Orga hat funktioniert und die Zusammenstellung der Strecken war für mich perfekt und ich möchte mehr in der Richtung machen.
Ich hoffe die kommende Saison bietet noch mehr solcher Events in Deutschland. Strecken gäbe es auch in den Mittelgebirgen mehr als genug


----------



## jan84 (25. August 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> [...]
> Und zur Unterkunft: Das Bullhead Haus hat z.Bsp nix mir Orga zu tun und deren Essen noch weniger. [...]
> 
> [...] Wenn also welche beim Training auf ner ner nicht freigegebenen (?) Stage rumlaufen, dann ist es halt so. [...]
> ...



Ersteres sehe ich weitestgehend genauso, trotzdem passts innen Fazit vom Wochenende. Viellicht freut sich ja auch jemand über den Kommentar wenn man ne Unterkunft am Oko sucht.

Zweiteres lässt sich halt mit wenig Aufwand (Einfahrt zu Stages die nicht trainiert werden dürfen eindeutig mit Flatterbändern sperren, ein paar Hinweisschilder für Wanderer dass ne MTB Veranstaltung stattfindet. Das wird bei andern Endurorennen so gehandhabt und funktioniert idR gut).

Orga "hat funktioniert" triffts halt weitestgehend. Halt nur teilweise und unterm strich nicht "gut" sondern eher "ausreichend". Preisleistung ist bei anderen En-Rennen teils massiv besser, teils ein wenig besser. Das Rennen in Spalt letztes Jahr z.B. war einfach reibungsloser, auch wenn die Strecken am Oko besser waren.



Die Leute von Baboons wollen Feedback, das kam gestern bei Gesprächen klar durch. Also kanns net schaden denen auch noch mal ne Mail schreiben.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. August 2014)

Hi Jan

Hast schon recht. Gerade was Preis/Leistung und Orga angeht habe ich in der Richtung eben auch keine Vergleichswerte und kann eben nur sagen, dass es funktioniert hat. Und das ist ja etwas 
Aber danke für den Hinweis, hatte eh überlegt denen ein direktes Feedback zu geben, dann mach ich das mal besser auch.

Aber unterm Strich: Hat Spaß gemacht. Die Platzierung war zwar mies, aber jetzt weiß ich woran ich fürs nächste Mal arbeiten muss ;P


----------



## jan84 (25. August 2014)

Gerade bei den ersten Rennen die man fährt ist Platzierung doch wumpe, hauptsache es macht Spaß .


----------



## onkel_c (25. August 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...Die Leute von Baboons wollen Feedback, das kam gestern bei Gesprächen klar durch. Also kanns net schaden denen auch noch mal ne Mail schreiben.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan




Feedback kann ja auch hier gegeben werden. Wird sicherlich gelesen ...


1. Chancengleichheit. Entweder es darf trainiert werden, oder nicht. Es kann nicht sein, dass einige Fahrer – wieso auch immer – alle Stages im Training gefahren sind/kennen und andere gerade mal zwei oder drei.


Wenn man nicht möchte, dass Stages trainiert werden, dürfen diese weder bekannt noch ausgeflaggt werden, fertig. Klar gibt es immer einige Locals die das trotzdem iwie kennen, aber für die Mehrheit ist es dann wenigestens gleich.
Und ja, das macht teilweise richtig Zeit aus.

Bsp. Stage 1: Skipiste hinunter, einfach geradeaus. Wenn man da weiß wo es ab geht und den Bremspunkt genau kennt, dann kann man es richtig laufen lassen. Wenn nicht scannst Du ständig den Hang ab und fährst mit 'angezogener Handbremse', um den Punkt eben nicht zu verpassen. Da zerinnen die Sekunden.

Breitensport Veranstaltung hin oder her. Wenn es nicht um Zeit und Platz ginge bräuchte man keine Zeitnahme - und letztlich auch keine Chancenglichheit!

Man hätte dies grundsätzlich schon vorher klären können. Entweder durch eine Fahrerbesprechung oder noch besser eine Info im Vorfeld. Die gab es ja reichlich per Mail, nur iwie das Wichtige, nämlich die Fahrerei an sich fehlte gänzlich.


Nachträgliche Streckenänderungen durch Abtraversierungen im Rennen sind auch seltsam. Egal ob man nun möchte, dass ein Anlieger gefahren oder eine Kurve außen herum gefahren werden soll. Es geht auf Zeit. Und es gibt Leute, die sehen eben den kürzesten Weg – andere nicht. Wenn man das nicht will, dann muss man die Stages von oben bis unten auf 50cm Breite abtraversieren. Dann ists für alle gleich ;-). Oder aber gleich so abtraversieren, dass es im Training so schon zu sehen/bekannt ist.


Startgeld ist ja immer diskussionswürdig. Ich finde aber, dass dies jeder selbst zu verantworten hat, ob er nun den aufgerufenen Preis zahlen will. Da der Lift am Renntag im Preis dabei war ging das Ganze für mich so noch in Ordnung.


20sek Startabstand sind für manche Stages einfach zu wenig gewesen. Wenn man auf Stage 3 überholen musste, ging das stellenweise mitunter gar nicht. Auch auf Stage 6 gab es da 'Problemzonen'. Da gehen dann auch nicht wenige Sekunden ins Land. Klar, dass passiert immer mal, aber man kann das Ganze evtl. durch längere Startabstände und ein Auseinanderziehen des gesamten Feldes versuchen zu minimieren. Wenn es dann mal stoppt aufgrund eines Unfalles (Stage6) ist es halt nicht zu ändern.


Spaß hat es aber trotzdem gemacht und ich finde man kann nicht sagen, dass die Veranstalter sich keine Mühe gegeben haben. Hat schon gepasst im Großen und Ganzen. Optimierungspotential gibt es fast immer, gerade nach der ersten Veranstaltung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (25. August 2014)

Ich fand insbesondere die Informationspolitik des Veranstalters seltsam und nicht nachvollziehbar. Nachdem man im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung mit Mails geradezu zugemüllt worden war (" Enduro One-Botschafter neu eingekleidet etc"), gab es am Samstag morgen genau... ...fast nichts! Nen Umschlag mit ner alten Bikezeitschrift und nem Transponder war alles. Keinerlei Informationen zu irgendeiner Strecke, keine Informationen, wie man sich das Training vorstellt. Keine Beschilderung eines Weges.

Wie sind dann auf gut Glück in den Wald Richtung Ochsenkopf gefahren und irgendwann dann auch auf abgesperrte Strecken gestossen, die wir dann Trainiert haben. Dass Beispielsweise ein Training auf der zweiten Stage nicht erwünscht war, lese ich in den Beiträgen oben zum erten Mal. Alles in Allem empfand ich gerade den Samstag als extrem chaotisch. Der Renntag an sich war okay, grosse Verpflegung erwarte ich nicht und war insofern auch nicht Enttäuscht.  Allerdings hätte ich mir für das Startgeld insgesamt etwas mehr Organisation gewünscht. 

Und, dem Veranstalter natürlich nicht anzulasten, insgesamt aber den Eindruck vom Samstag abrundend: das Essen im Bullheadhouse war wirklich bescheiden...


----------



## ragazza (25. August 2014)

Veranstalter : bemüht
Veranstaltung : verbesserungsfähig (Ausschilderung, Stage-Ende ?, Trainingsmöglichkeiten)
Strecken : die bunte Tüte, alles drin. Ein paar richtig steile Gefälle hätten mir noch gefallen, aber alles in allem ok.
Verpflegung an der Strecke : hat sich im Gegensatz zu Spalt schon stark verbessert, da gabs nämlich nicht mal Wasser.
Zeitnahme : perfekt und schnell im Netz.
Bikewash : verdient den Namen nicht, ein lächerlich spärlicher Wasserstrahl für hundert frierende Fahrer ist eine Frechheit.

Spass hats gemacht, es war nicht mein erstes Rennen. Aber ob ich noch einmal 50.- Euros für sowas ausgebe weiss ich nicht. Für das Geld kann ich auch ein Bikeparkwochenende oder eine schöne Tour fahren. Da ich eh zu den langsameren gehöre brauch ich die Competition nicht zwingend.


----------



## Oldzchool (1. September 2014)

Gibt es hier jemanden der kommendes Wochenende nach Wipperfürth fährt? Würde mich gerne anschließen


----------



## DC. (1. September 2014)

Bin noch mit zwei Kollegen in wipperfürth am Start.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. September 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/rennbericht-auftakt-der-enduro-one-serie-am-ochsenkopf/

^ Enduro Mag hat auch einen Kommentar geschrieben. Deckt sich mit euren Beschreibungen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. September 2014)

Tach zusammen, hat jemand was wu Wipperfürth zu sagen? Strecken, Orga, Grundsätliches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (8. September 2014)

War für mich meine Erste MTB Veranstaltung überhaupt, also ein Review von einem Anfänger 
Die Location auf dem Marktplatz fand ich ziemlich gelungen, man hätte vllt den Parkplatz (bzw. Campingplatz) besser auschildern können oder eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung auf der HP geben können.
Tag 1 war erst Training auf Stage 2 und 3 angesagt. Ich hatte gelesen das es hier Probleme in Ochsenkopf, wegen fehlender Beschilderung,gab. Das war in Wipperfürth nicht der Fall, alles sehr gut ausgeschildert. Leider war ich von beiden Trainingstages etwas entäuscht. Die Stages hatten zwar technisch was zu bieten, waren aber nicht das was ich mir unter Enduro vorgestellt habe (Das ist nicht nur meine persönliche Meinung, dies habe ich auch von einer Vielzahl der Fahrer gehört. So waren die Passagen auf weichem Waldboden und mit sehr vielen Tretpassagen. Auch der Prolog war nicht nach meinem Geschmack und war mir zu verwinkelt und zu langsam (das ist wiederrum meine persönliche Meinung und hat vllt. auch mit meinem fehlenden Können,was solche Passagen angehen, zu tun.) Ausserdem musste man am Prolog ziemlich lange Warten. Dies könnte man vllt. ändern wenn man die Blöcke der Fahrer zeitlich in einem größeren Abstand starten lässt.
Am Sonntag Morgen startete das Rennen in verschiedenen Blöcken und Zeiten. Die Stages die die noch nicht gefahren wurden haben mir wiederrum sehr gut gefallen, auch hat das Starten in verschiedenen Blöcken und Zeiten die Wartezeit vor den Stages erheblich verkürzt. 
Was ich auch ein bisschen mager fand war das Angebot an Getränken an der Strecke (ich finde 50€ Startgeld für ein Freigetränk und eine 4 Monate alte "MountainBike" ganz schön happig) Habe aber auch keine Ahnung wie das bei anderen Veranstaltungen aussieht was das Startergeld angeht, habe bis jetzt nur gelesen das es sich meist um die Hälfte handelt.
Fazit von mir. Auch wenn es sich vllt. negativer liest als der Text gemeint ist, hat mir das WE großen Spaß gemacht und ich würde auch bei der Veranstaltung nächstes Jahr teilnehmen wenn sie stattfindet. Die Veranstaltung ist ja noch jung und ein bisschen Kritik hat wahrscheinlich jeder zu äussern. Wenn der Veranstalter diese dann auch annimmt und bei der nächsten Veranstaltung behebt ist dieses ja auch kein Problem.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. September 2014)

@brownbear: danke für die Beschreibung! Gerade wenn man am Ochsenkopf dabei war, kann man einige Punkte gut nachvollziehen. Hört sich ja insgesamt gut an! Was das Startgeld angeht: Ich denke da wissen nur die, die planen Bescheid wie die Rechnung genau aussieht. Bei größeren, etablierteren Veranstaltungen hat man eben mehr Sponsoren die was beisteuern. Zum Beispiel, Nudeln, Massagen oder kleine Gadgets/Giveaways. Der Aufwand ist mehr oder weniger derselbe, ob da jetzt 100 oder 300 Leute starten. Deshalb hoffe ich nur, dass nächstes Jahr mehr Rennen am Start sind, die Anregungen / Kritiken angenommen werden, die Preise für Nicht-Serienstarter nicht steigen und dann kann es nur noch besser werden.
Ich persönlich hab jetzt ECHT Bock auf Enduro, endlich hat der Name den man überall nur noch liest auch einen Sinn. Ich möchte nächstes Jahr mehr starten und hoffentlich auch mit der Enduro One


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. September 2014)

@brownbear  und @Flo-mit-W danke für eure Berichte! Ich wollte eigentlich auch hin aber konnte am Samstag nicht. 50 Euro klingen echt viel aber wenn da mit Transponder gemessen wird, die Veranstalter Geld bruachen für weitere Veranstaltungen usw, dann ist das eben so.
Die Lizenzen der Städte usw sind halt ne Menge Holz, dann muss man evtl. was beim BDR abdrücken, da kommt schnell was zusammen. Wichtig finde ich dann, dass man das transparent macht und da kann der Veranstalter ja einfach die Karten offenlegen, denn im Verhältnis zu anderen Veranstaltungen isset schon teuerer.

Schönen Tag noch
Karsten


----------



## ragazza (9. September 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @brownbear  und @Flo-mit-W danke für eure Berichte! Ich wollte eigentlich auch hin aber konnte am Samstag nicht. 50 Euro klingen echt viel aber wenn da mit Transponder gemessen wird, die Veranstalter Geld bruachen für weitere Veranstaltungen usw, dann ist das eben so.
> Die Lizenzen der Städte usw sind halt ne Menge Holz, dann muss man evtl. was beim BDR abdrücken, da kommt schnell was zusammen. Wichtig finde ich dann, dass man das transparent macht und da kann der Veranstalter ja einfach die Karten offenlegen, denn im Verhältnis zu anderen Veranstaltungen isset schon teuerer.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch
> Karsten



wieso soll der Veranstalter als Geschäftsmann seine Einkommen offenlegen ? Du postest hier ja auch nicht deine Gehaltsabrechnung. So ein Nonsens.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. September 2014)

Was gehtn bei dir? Entspann dich mal. Ich meine damit, dass 50 Euro für so ne Veranstaltung, die scheinbar nicht wirklich rund abgelaufen ist, viel Geld  sind. Und bei anderen Rennen bezahlst du die Hälfte, hast aber eine gute Organisation.
Und wenn ich meine Arbeit mache, kann man mein Gehalt schon mal hinterfragen wie sich das zusammensetzt.


----------



## onkel_c (10. September 2014)

das startgeld ist in der tat etwas hoch, vermutlich - gemessen an vergleichbaren events - zu hoch. ob man bereit ist dies zu zahlen muss man selber entscheiden. am ochsenkopf war ja immerhin noch die liftnutzung am renntag inbegriffen. grundsätzlich sind rennen aber ein kostspieliges unterfangen. hüben wie drüben .

ich will jetzt hier nicht schon wieder eine diskussion lostreten was enduro ist, oder aus macht. am ochsenkopf fand ich die strecken gut, das verhältnis von fahrtechnik, kondition, länge der strecken, fahrzeit recht ausgewogen.

in wipperfürth fand ich keine endurostrecken vor, jedenfalls keine die für MICH den namen verdient hätten. stellenweise konnte man mal von enduro reden, aber im großen und ganzen war das mit das schlechteste was ich je gefahren bin. zur topographie der gegend kann der veranstalter nix, außer dass er hätte erkennen müssen, dass es so natürlich schwer wird eine enduroveranstaltung durchzuführen.

wenn man dann noch versucht nicht vorhandene höhenmeter durch länge zu kompensieren, nun ja ...
das ganze dann noch mit einem flatterband zick-zack wirrwar zu verfeinern, dass man beim fahren augenkrebs bekommt ohne wirklich die schmalen löcher des durchlasses gut zu erkennen .... ok war für alle gleich.

ICH hätte versucht, wenn es mir um länge gegangen wäre die strecken mehr im fluß leicht fallend am hangrücken laufen zu lassen. 
überhaupt darf eine stage auch flüssig fahrbar sein. zuschauen durfte man den leuten weder beim prolog noch auf stage 3. das sah oft gruselig aus, mit fahren hatte das nix zu tun.

für diejenigen, die wissen wie willingen im jahr 1 war: wipperfürth war noch eine spur schlimmer!


----------



## nickname75 (10. September 2014)

50€ sind nicht viel, wenn man bedenkt was der Veranstalter an Kosten hat, es fängt schon bei der Werbung an. Es werden Versicherungen abgeschlossen, Auflagen von der Stadt bzw. vom Kreis müssen erfüllt werden die auch einiges Kosten, nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Anträge ect. die viel Geld verschlingen. Dann muss Material eventuell auch Maschinen inkl. Sprit gerechnet werden zu dem kommt dann noch das Sanitäter vor Ort sein müssen und eventuell der Grundstückseigentümer bekommt auch etwas und das ist noch längst nicht alles.
Es mag Veranstalter geben die sich die Taschen voll machen wollen aber das sind ja nicht alle. Wenn man die Kosten bei anderen Veranstaltungen vor Augen hat, dann muss man aber auch mal die größe der Veranstaltung betrachten, große Veranstaltung kleine Veranstaltung ect. manche Städte oder Kreise nehmen nicht so viel Geld andere wiederum nehmen mehr, es müssen eventuell auch mehr Auflagen erfüllt werden. Es gibt 1000 gründe warum eine Veranstaltung mehr kostet und die andere weniger.


----------



## DC. (10. September 2014)

Wipperfürth war eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit einer netten Atmosphäre. Die Strecken waren für jedermann zu bewältigen, dies wurde auch zuvor auf der Homepage beschrieben, daher kann ich das Gemecker über fehlenden Anspruch nicht nachvollziehen. Es wurde ja betont, dass sich Enduro One auch an nicht so versierte Fahrer richtet. Das man bei Enduro auch mal Treten muss, sollte ja wohl auch klar sein ;-)
In Willingen haben wir auch 50,-€ Startgeld gezahlt und hatten nicht mehr oder weniger Leistungen als in Wipperfürth, von daher geht das schon ok.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. September 2014)

Moin zusammen, ich wollte mit meiner Eingangsfrage garnicht die Startgeld Diskussion lostreten! Sondern Erfahrungsberichte haben um zu wissen, ob ich mich nächstes Jahr um einen Startplatz bemühe oder nicht. Danke für den Austausch, liest sich doch in Ordnung und Strecken müssen nicht immer sackschwer sein um Spaß zu machen.
Sofern das Gesamtbild der Veranstaltung gut war, ist doch alles in ordnung und wer technisch un konditionell anspruchsvolle Strecken möchte, der sollte sich woanders umsehen, das sollte einem bei den Enduro1 Veranstaltungen schon im Vorfeld klar gewesen sein.

Gruss und einen schönen Tag weiterhin
Karsten


----------



## onkel_c (10. September 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ... und wer technisch un konditionell anspruchsvolle Strecken möchte, der sollte sich woanders umsehen, das sollte einem bei den Enduro1 Veranstaltungen schon im Vorfeld klar gewesen sein....



wieso? ochsenkopf war völlig i.o. wipperfürth kann man damit gar nicht vergleichen, in keinster weise!
aber darum allein geht es noch nicht mal. wenn du den prolog oder stage 3 kennen würdest, wüßtest du vllt. was ich meine ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. September 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> wieso? ochsenkopf war völlig i.o. wipperfürth kann man damit gar nicht vergleichen, in keinster weise!
> aber darum allein geht es noch nicht mal. wenn du den prolog oder stage 3 kennen würdest, wüßtest du vllt. was ich meine ....


Ich kenne nur die aus dem letzten Jahr und Ochsenkopf eben nicht, da hast du Recht. Meine Fragen wurden beantwortet, besten Dank


----------



## husaberg_pue (10. September 2014)

Also ich lese hier schon eine weile mit und möchte meine Meinung zum Thema Startgeld doch noch loswerden: 50€ sind meiner Meinung nach zu viel!

Als Vergleich:
Ich komme aus dem ursprünglichen Enduro-Sport mit dem Motorrad (4 Jahre Enduro-Pokal, 3 Jahre Deutsche Meisterschaft), bin aber seit 3 Jahren wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs. Trotzdem bin ich immer noch bei uns im Motorsportclub tätig und wir haben auch vor 2 Wochen erst eine Deutsche Meisterschaft ausgetragen. Startgeld beträgt hier 55€, davon gehen 5€ in einen großen Topf von dem der Nachwuchs gefördert wird und die Nationalmannschaft bei den SixDays unterstützt wird.
Zum Aufwand: Wir haben einen 70km-Rundkurs auszuschildern+2 Sonderprüfungen á 6-7km abzubändern. Dazu sind in der Woche vor dem Rennen 20 Personen 4 Tage im Einsatz. hinzu kommen noch etliche andere Arbeiten, so dass unter dem Strich ein Team von 50 Personen in der Woche vor dem Rennen voll beschäftigt ist. Dabei ist der Aufwand in den 3-4 Monaten vorher noch nicht eingerechnet (Behördengänge, Strecke freiräumen etc.)
Die Zeitnahme erfolgt per Transponder (3 Zeitkontrollen+2 Zeitnahmen mit Transponder+Lichtschranke an den SP´s) von einem externen Anbieter. Die Zeiten können zeitgemäß per App auf dem Smartphone live abgerufen werden.
Feuerwehr + Rotes Kreuz sind ebenfalls mit je 3 Fahrzeugen vor Ort. Dazu muss ein Rennarzt bezahlt werden, der ebenfalls den ganzen Tag unterwegs ist.
Nach dem Rennen muss alles abgebaut werden und mit dem Bagger die Wege wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden (~300 Starter x 3 Runden =900 Motoräder, dementsprechend sehen die Wege aus). Teilweise wird sogar neuer Schotter aufgebracht. Für diese Arbeiten ist wieder ein Team von 15 Mann 3-4 Tage beschäftigt.
Zum Abschluss gibt es für ALLE Helfer (~250) am Jahresende ein Helferessen, wo Essen+Trinken komplett frei sind.
Trotz alledem bleibt unterm Strich immer noch ein hoher 4-stelliger Betrag, der dem Verein zu gute kommt.

Wenn man jetzt den Vergleich zur EnduroOne-Serie zieht, wo sich der Veranstalter (wie am Ochsenkopf) quasi in einen Bikepark einnistet,30km Strecke auspfeilt, davon einen geringen Teil für die Prüfungen abbändert (dies anscheinend auch noch mangelhaft), eine altes Magazin (welches es für Werbezwecke kostenlos auf der Resterampe gibt) + evtl nen bisschen Verpflegung sind 50€ meiner Meinung nach unverschämt. Noch dazu, wo es am Jahresende noch nicht einmal einen offiziellen Titel zu gewinnen gibt!
Klar, ist eine solche Veranstaltung mit Aufwand verbunden, allerdings in überschaubaren Maße. Jeder Marathonveranstalter hat mehr Aufwand und verlangt weniger Startgeld und bietet trotzdem eine ordentliche Verpflegung an der Strecke.

Baboons ist eben ein kommerzieller Veranstalter, was man auch an den anderen Veranstaltungen, die von denen ausgerichtet werden, erkennt.
Bei der GCC bezahlt man für 2 Stunden Enduro 33€. Bei bis zu 1000 Startern an einem Wochenende kommt auch hier ein schönes Sümmchen zusammen. Das Prinzip ist ähnlich wie bei EnduroOne am Ochsenkopf: man nistet sich bei einem Verein auf der MX-Strecke ein, macht daneben auf dem Acker oder im Wald noch ein Paar Bänder fest (~6-10km Rundkurs) und jagt die Meute das ganze Wochenende drüber. Bei den Fahrern ist es wegen den einfachen Regeln beliebt, und der Veranstalter macht sich aufgrund des geringen Aufwands die Taschen schön voll.

Für mich stand schon nach dem Debakel am Jahresanfang mit der Einschreibung fest, dass ich von dieser Serie nicht ein einziges Rennen fahren werde.

Das ist nur meine Meinung.

Ride on, PÜ


----------



## DC. (10. September 2014)

So alt war das geschenkte Magazin nun auch nicht, war ja erst von Juli  die Verpflegung (1 Plastikbecker Mineralwasser vor Stage 3) ging, gemessen an den 50,- auch in Ordnung  

Zum Vergleich:
Bei einer CTF gibts für 7,- Obst, Schnittchen, Kuchebuffet+Kekse, Iso-Getränk, Wasser oder Tee

Aber naja, war trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## JDEM (10. September 2014)

50€ für die gebotene Leistung ist definitiv nicht angemessen, da kann man nur hoffen, dass Baboons nächstes Jahr keine Kooperationspartner findet.

Der Gravity NRW Cup war schon ne ganz andere Nummer: moderate Startgelden, meist Liftbenutzung enthalten, Goodies für die Fahrer und viele ehrenamtliche Helfer und kein kommerzieller Veranstalter der sich die Taschen voll macht.


----------



## onkel_c (10. September 2014)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> ...Der Gravity NRW Cup war schon ne ganz andere Nummer: moderate Startgelden, meist Liftbenutzung enthalten, Goodies für die Fahrer und viele ehrenamtliche Helfer und kein kommerzieller Veranstalter der sich die Taschen voll macht.



tja, nur war das mit der anmeldung so eine sache: egal wie früh, man landete meist auf der warteliste - wenn überhaupt ...
(ok ein wenig überspitzt, ...)


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. September 2015)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass dieser Thrread verkümmert, da er sich auf die Saison 2014 bezieht habe ich einen neuen eröffnet.
Ich hoffe man kann es irgendwie schaffen in einem Thread alle Infos zur Enduro One Serie zu sammeln. Egal welche Saison.
Hier der Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-one-serie-und-einzelrennen.769156/


----------

